# Review Awe-K04-



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ***

Well Today I just got my car back from the shop, and before I go in to anything I just really wanna thank Andrew, Austin,Brandon From GIAC, Todd From AWE, And last John, Derek for all there help on getting my car up and running and really good customer service. 
Anyways ok now to the kit. Not really much I can say other than if your going tomorrow to the dyno event in SD, I will be there and give you a ride. My butt dyno tells me this car is fast. On the higher RPM around 4k the car really starts to pull. tomorrow around the end of the day im going to post the dyno sheets and we will see real numbers. The AWE DV, Sounds almost stock. Just a tad bit louder, But im not really one for the loud dv/bov so it works perfect and does its job for the price. Also just a side note nothing that deals with the AWE kit. 









DYNO NUMBERS ARE IN!! ]












^^^ tonights run. 10/27/08
Later on tonight you will see what im talking about Mr. mayo put down 10HP less than me ... and He will tell you what mods he has. O by the way the PVC was fix during the runs.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



_Modified by awb17x at 9:04 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Review Awe-K04- (awb17x)*

Awsome man. I posted on ur other thread. Glad to hear you got it straightened out and the car runs good. It will b fun, enjoy it i have driven a k04'd MK5 GTI def felt very fast, i bet its fun 2 drive everyday i would not mind having a k04 everyday. And http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to everyone at A.W.E and GIAC for helping get the car run correctly good ppl at both those companys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks nice mate.


----------



## GEIVR6 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Review Awe-K04- (awb17x)*

glad to hear you're up and running
how much boost does the kit run?


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Review Awe-K04- (GEIVR6)*

Glad to see it all got sorted out.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*

Dyno numbers are in


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*

Ouch, looks kinda stock to me, did you have it in stock mode?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (Waffle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waffle* »_Ouch, looks kinda stock to me, did you have it in stock mode?

nope, i only have 1 flash and thats the k04 file..


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*

but you say you can feel the difference? Maybe the dyno gives low numbers. Best way is to do stock then upgrade on the same dyno to see what gains there were.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*

I would get back with AWE as you should be close to 300 HP so they say.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

yea, i would do some research, those numbers don't look right at all


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dude I hope that dyno is stock numbers. confused.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Dude I hope that dyno is stock numbers. confused. 


your confused... think how i feel... i know tho it will get taken care of tho. I have to wait till monday to Give GIAC a call.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was maybe thinking you were doing a stock vs awe comparison. lol. I am sure they will address that.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

your confused... think how i feel... i know tho it will get taken care of tho. I have to wait till monday to Give GIAC a call.

Did you log on the dyno ???Really only way to tell whats going on with these cars , if you didn't log make sure you do this next time you go after it gets straighten out. 
Im sure its something software related and GIAC will strainghten it out I can send you a logging procedure that will help you pm me your e-mail .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Did you log on the dyno ???Really only way to tell whats going on with these cars , if you didn't log make sure you do this next time you go after it gets straighten out. 
Im sure its something software related and GIAC will strainghten it out I can send you a logging procedure that will help you pm me your e-mail .







Bob.G



We have been doing quite a bit of research as of late with various parts from multiple manufacturers of bolt on parts. He already has a PM.








No need to send him logging procedure as I will likely log the car myself










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:48 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

No need to send him logging procedure as I will likely log the car myself









_Modified by [email protected] at 4:48 PM 10-18-2008_

I Didn't know you where on the job Austin LOL


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

We have been doing quite a bit of research as of late with various parts from multiple manufacturers of bolt on parts. He already has a PM.








No need to send him logging procedure as I will likely log the car myself









_Modified by [email protected] at 4:48 PM 10-18-2008_

That will be good if you help him out with this.... 
I was at the dyno with him and these numbers were way to low, I was expecting at least 260... I have seen a Stock 2.0T wtih just a CAI get 202 whp on a dynamic dynometer which reads way lower than a dynojet.
I suspected the tune... but right now who knows.
Luckly everyone has been giving Orlando great customer service


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (dirty2003)*

This isn't about AWE, but this isn't the first low numbered K04 kit I've seen. Few months back I saw one with low numbers, and then over a year ago I remember another. All unexplainable.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_This isn't about AWE, but this isn't the first low numbered K04 kit I've seen. Few months back I saw one with low numbers, and then over a year ago I remember another. All unexplainable.

Im sure there is only a hand full of people with this kit. Not blaming it on the kit at all. But its part of the review.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

keep us updated, Im interested in this. really shouldnt be much trouble as its an OEM S3 K04 so should be a simple upgrade and tune should be no problem too.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks like AWE overrated their power claims . . . I still don't understand how they planned on making similar power and torque as the competition without any fueling upgrades . . . 
Dave


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*

I think 300 HP is easy enough, Im at 250 - 260 HP right now with a chip and K03 so the K04 should be capable of another 40+ HP without fueling. Plus this K04 is even bigger than the ones used on the old 1.8Ts so its doable.


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

I don't understand how this kit can put out high power without fueling...I had fuel cuts at Stg2. Could someone explain this to me please? Is it something different in their programing?
To the OP...those #'s look low, which kit did you get? does is have the S3 IC?
These are #'s that my buddy Adam put up on a "heartbreak" MAHA dyno... he and I have the same set-up with the exception that he has the S3 IC with the Forge Twintercooler


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

Remove that dynosheet, those numbers are obviously way off.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_Remove that dynosheet, those numbers are obviously way off.









lol remember when i told you if i got less than 3 id cry....

















































I was so about to when i got it done lol


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
lol remember when i told you if i got less than 3 id cry....

















































I was so about to when i got it done lol

I'm sure realistically you are making around 300 give or take. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't see this thread, I should have asked for a test ride.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (MKV DarkstaR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV DarkstaR* »_
I'm sure realistically you are making around 300 give or take. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't see this thread, I should have asked for a test ride.

On stock fueling? C'mon use some common sense here. If fueling is already inadequate for most SII setups, what makes you think adding more boost will make the situation any better? 
Dave


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
On stock fueling? C'mon use some common sense here. If fueling is already inadequate for most SII setups, what makes you think adding more boost will make the situation any better? 
Dave


Search a bit on the AWE- Kit ... They say you don't need the Fueling. tomorrow Ill be getting some logs done and will have this fixed and ill post another dyno up sometime later in the week


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

Search a bit on the AWE- Kit ... They say you don't need the Fueling. tomorrow Ill be getting some logs done and will have this fixed and ill post another dyno up sometime later in the week

While I don't necessarily agree with not needing fueling for a K04, in your defense I will say that the reason people get fuel cut with the stock K03 is due to inadequate fueling at LOWER rpm's, where the K04 does not produce any substantially greater amount of boost then the K03. By the time the K04 starts to shine (higher rpm's) the HPFP is already able to pump enough fuel to support the K04.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

atleast it pulled till redline?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Looks like AWE overrated their power claims . . . I still don't understand how they planned on making similar power and torque as the competition without any fueling upgrades . . . 
Dave

And yet again you are wrong. If we did then how do you explaing Craige-O's car? Did the OP say anything in this thread about throttle cut or fueling issues? 
Another reason to just flat out attack us Dave. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And yet again you are wrong. If we did then how do you explaing Craige-O's car? Did the OP say anything in this thread about throttle cut or fueling issues? 
Another reason to just flat out attack us Dave. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

High calibrated Mustang (which todd has admitted) + multiplying the "engine power and engine torque" values by 1.15 to get your "estimated crank power" = inflated numbers.
Not attacking, but i wish you guys would be a bit more honest with your marketing. What kind of claims are you going to put forth when you release your HPFP + injector add-ons for your k04? GT28R #s? The fact that Stasis uses S3 injectors with their GIAC tune and claims lower numbers . . . well that says a lot. 
Dave


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*

Wow I thought my stg2 numbers were off!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (crew219)*

So you really think that our K04 kit makes chipped K03 power? Even with stock fueling?
It's one thing to accuse us of inflating numbers. 
But what you are doing here is using obviously faulty data to make negative comments about our company.
The fact that he is only making 200whp, on top of the rest of unrelated issues he has had with this install, suggests anything but over stated numbers.
The verdict is still out on what the issue is here.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:49 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So you really think that our K04 kit makes chipped K03 power? Even with stock fueling?

Nope, but I don't believe that it makes the numbers you claim (higher than most K04 kits with fueling upgrades) . . . and even if you're getting up to those numbers, well it wouldn't be a particularly safe tune given the lack of fuel.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But what you are doing here is using obviously faulty data to make negative comments about our company.
The fact that he is only making 200whp, on top of the rest of unrelated issues he has had with this install, suggests anything but over stated numbers.

His data isn't faulty. I'd agree that something isn't right, but without a baseline dyno, it's hard to gauge how "off" his numbers truly are. The turbo is a factory S3 turbo. The N75 and all the vac connections come installed from the factory. There are very few points of failure with the S3 turbo that can be attributed to install. From the latest posts i've seen you make, you're blaming his Fujita intake, claiming that it is smaller in MAF cross section than stock. Do you happen to know the ID of the tubing for the MAF area? IIRC the Fujita is a 3" intake which narrows down to the same ID as all the other filters on a stick so I doubt that's the issue. 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So you really think that our K04 kit makes chipped K03 power? Even with stock fueling?




_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Nope




_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
His data isn't faulty.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Of course you wouldn't include the comment I made about the lack of a baseline on that dyno. 
Dave


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Of course you wouldn't include the comment I made about the lack of a baseline on that dyno. 
Dave


Mind Relaxing? Im going today to GIAC to get this fixed. I personaly dont think its that big of a deal. If they are willing to fix it than im fine with it. If they were not willing to do it than there would be a problem. Everyone who has had any part in my car has been more than helpfull on getting the car up and running how it should be ran. 
Wait till the car is 100% and the new dyno numbers are out with logging. Than make your comments because as of right now your going on other peoples word, and idas. Not hard facts. Because From what i know there are only a hand full of people who have this kit and only 2-3 dynos that i have seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Of course you wouldn't include the comment I made about the lack of a baseline on that dyno. 
Dave

You're subscribed to this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
ShutItDown made this post 2 hrs before yours:

_Quote »_
my stock numbers were 205/218 same dyno (for reference) 



There is something VERY obviously wrong here with the kit install and it is obvious that you are way too premature in making any blanket statements regarding the state of tune of our K04 kit.
Posts like that really are disrespectful to the vortex community. It's like spam.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You're subscribed to this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
ShutItDown made this post 2 hrs before yours:
There is something VERY obviously wrong here with the kit install and it is obvious that you are way too premature in making any blanket statements regarding the state of tune of our K04 kit.
Posts like that really are disrespectful to the vortex community. It's like spam.

Todd . . . 
ShutItDown 
Location:	Kansas City MO USA
awb17x
Location:	Oceanside/Bridgeport CA/CT
? 
If ShutItDown did go to that same dyno, then I stand corrected but the location would indicate otherwise. 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*

Hi awb17x,
Glad to hear you have your car back and we appreciate the kind words in your posts. I know Austin has been working with you but I have not had a chance to talk to him about you car yet. I see in the pictures that you still have the intake on.... 
http://img241.imageshack.us/im...8.jpg
We were pretty adamant Friday, when Brandon here traveled to the shop working on your car, that the intake needed to be changed right away. Did your shop pass this information on to you. I hope they did because, I do not think that intake was designed for the 2.0T. It has a huge step down a couple of inches before the MAF sensor and the OD of the MAF housing is substantially smaller than the ID of the stock one. The size of pipe used for the MAF housing is a lot less expensive than the proper size, but it is a short cut the will have a major affect on the car. The computer just has no chance of getting an accurate reading of how much air is going into the motor. Let me know as soon as you get the stock airbox or a 2.0T aftermarket intake. Perhaps after that we can take a look at the car to make sure everything is put together properly. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:44 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
The fact that Stasis uses S3 injectors with their GIAC tune and claims lower numbers . . . well that says a lot. 
Dave

lol, I thought EVERYONE knew that Stasis has their K04 kit de-tuned so that they are comfortable covering the warranty on it. They only claim 300 crank hp.
Taken from their site:
Warranty Information
The STaSIS Power Kit will give you performance and peace of mind with a 1-year/15,000 mile parts and labor warranty when installed and serviced by a STaSIS certified installation center. The attention to OE component limitations built into this kit by STaSIS and our Mahle partners allows us to extend our warranty beyond the STaSIS components to cover the complete power plant from intake to flywheel. The warranty is limited to non-competition use and does not extend to all driveline and wear items. For specific warranty details please review the 'STaSIS 2.0 Powerkit Warranty'.











_Modified by [email protected] at 2:26 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi awb17x,
Glad to hear you have your car back and we appreciate the kind words in your posts. I know Austin has been working with you but I have not had a chance to talk to him about you car yet. I see in the pictures that you still have the intake on.... 
http://img241.imageshack.us/im...8.jpg
We were pretty adamant Friday, when Brandon here traveled to the shop working on your car, that the intake needed to be changed right away. Did your shop pass this information on to you. I hope they did because, I do not think that intake was designed for the 2.0T. It has a huge step down a couple of inches before the MAF sensor and the OD of the MAF housing is substantially smaller than the ID of the stock one. The size of pipe used for the MAF housing is a lot less expensive than the proper size, but it is a short cut the will have a major affect on the car. The computer just has no chance of getting an accurate reading of how much air is going into the motor. Let me know as soon as you get the stock airbox or a 2.0T aftermarket intake. Perhaps after that we can take a look at the car to make sure everything is put together properly. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:09 PM 10-20-2008_


Hey Andrew, I changed the intake back to stock since the dyno, And also Ordered the P-Flow. I just spoke with austin over the phone, and ill be dropping my car off tomorrow after work. With the other intake as well. So you guys can do logs and get the car running fine. I told Austin you guys could have the car for a week to make sure its done right. Anyways Again to anyone who is reading this please dont knock on them because they are very much willing to help me out. Thanks again to everyone at GIAC and AWE for putting up with this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

Hey Andrew, I changed the intake back to stock since the dyno, And also Ordered the P-Flow. I just spoke with austin over the phone, and ill be dropping my car off tomorrow after work. With the other intake as well. So you guys can do logs and get the car running fine. I told Austin you guys could have the car for a week to make sure its done right. Anyways Again to anyone who is reading this please dont knock on them because they are very much willing to help me out. Thanks again to everyone at GIAC and AWE for putting up with this car. 


Well there is the problem!!
Yes, just like rbradleymedmd saw, that Fujita intake has to go! It restricts the MAF intake so badly that the signal getting sent to the ECU is all screwed up. No wonder your dyno results were so off!
I have sent you a PM.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** ([email protected])*


There is a better pic of the intake for people to see what they all are talking about.

Maybe someone should make a sticky about the Fujita intake. People keep buying them, And they dont even know that it might mess up there car. Just an ida.


_Modified by awb17x at 12:29 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
From the latest posts i've seen you make, you're blaming his Fujita intake, claiming that it is smaller in MAF cross section than stock. Do you happen to know the ID of the tubing for the MAF area? IIRC the Fujita is a 3" intake which narrows down to the same ID as all the other filters on a stick so I doubt that's the issue. 
Dave

Per my own measurements, the MAF section is 2.5" outer diameter (it reduces from 3" to 2.5" right before the MAF). IIRC most of the other intakes are ~2.75" (VF, Neuspeed, Evo, etc...) with a reduction at the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

Orlando your intake is out. Wish i knew this whole mess, I could have shipped it expedited. Good luck, hope everything works


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Orlando your intake is out. Wish i knew this whole mess, I could have shipped it expedited. Good luck, hope everything works


Thanks man its ok


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Again Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to GIAC and A.W.E for their hard work!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*

Here is my dyno's with APR kit for refrence. The first one is stock setting with k03. The second is 93 tune on the k04. Also it was about 15 degrees warmer outside on the k04 run.
Stock









K04


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Here is my dyno's with APR kit for refrence. The first one is stock setting with k03. The second is 93 tune on the k04. Also it was about 15 degrees warmer outside on the k04 run.

Its been noted its not the kit, infact its more than likey the intake, that is messing up the flash. but we are not 100% sure. 

Nice numbers tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Its been noted its not the kit, infact its more than likey the intake, that is messing up the flash. but we are not 100% sure. 

Nice numbers tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wasn't pointing fingers. Just for comparison of when you get the problems sorted.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Do you happen to know the ID of the tubing for the MAF area? IIRC the Fujita is a 3" intake which narrows down to the same ID as all the other filters on a stick so I doubt that's the issue. 
Dave

The Fujita is a 2.5" to 2.75" intake. The section with the MAF sensor is 2.5". After the maf sensor, it expands to 2.75" 
If you're really interested in it, I'll sell you my Fujita at a truly amazing price!








The Turbo inlet is 2.5" on the K03... the silicone that comes with the Fujita is one consistent size that connects it to the 2.5" Fujita Pipe. I believe most other intakes use a silicon piece that connects the 2.5" turbo inlet to a 2.75" intake pipe.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*

I know from experience that a different size MAF that does not match the tune can mess with the car. Not sure it will mess up as much as the dyno shows but it will. I put in a larger MAF and my A/F mixture was out of wack and caused car exhaust to backfire and some smoke. Put in stock one and probs went away. But yours is more than just the CAI.
Oh this was on my 1.8T car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

BlownM3, I too noticed his run looked very close to our 'stock' mode. I'm not here to say he or inst. I have no motives behind this other than to help. The similarities were too close for me not to say something. I fully understand there is a really good chance stock mode (if one exists) for the op may be tuned completely differently, but I'd absolutely double check given the similarities! 
I overlaid a stock k04 over his. I even corrected for the bend in the paper.
Ex (apr k04 stock mode in red):


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You have a good point Arin and i would as well think by the lines u have shown it would be a good chance the car could be in stock mode. I would have never thought of that. But the op did say (idk if in this thread or his other one) that he was making 18-20 psi that is not really a stock boost level imo. But it could be different for a K04 file. I am not sure if the op has a flashloader or u can get the stock file on a K04 program maybe he will say if he has this option.


----------



## mk5wagen (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_ But yours is more than just the CAI.


x2
Gotta love when people jump conclusions and start thrashing companies. Especially without any data to back up these claims. Wheres a dyno with the stock intake showing the A/R? Theres no way in hell an intake can retrict you of 90 whp.








Fujita has been around for a while and have a great rep. Why the hell would they intentionally put a product out there that would mess up their rep?


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5wagen* »_
x2
Gotta love when people jump conclusions and start thrashing companies. Especially without any data to back up these claims. Wheres a dyno with the stock intake showing the A/R? Theres no way in hell an intake can retrict you of 90 whp.








Fujita has been around for a while and have a great rep. Why the hell would they intentionally put a product out there that would mess up their rep?


From what i have been told by someone that has a stasis K04 kit is that you can only run an aftermarket intake if it will work on an S3/k04 turbo. And the stock airbox is the only thing that would work on his car. He used to have a Evolution Motorsports intake on his K03 setup and i asked y he did not use it with the K04 and he said it would not work properly. Idk how true this is but this person is a Tech for a VW and Audi so i think he would know what he is talking about.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_I know from experience that a different size MAF that does not match the tune can mess with the car. Not sure it will mess up as much as the dyno shows but it will. I put in a larger MAF and my A/F mixture was out of wack and caused car exhaust to backfire and some smoke. Put in stock one and probs went away. But yours is more than just the CAI.
Oh this was on my 1.8T car.

xpost from golfmkv
Dug up a few calculations another person did awhile ago.
Stock MAF (2"x3" ellipse) = 4.7 sq inch cross section.
EvoMS MAF (2.6" diameter circle) = 5.3 sq inch cross section
Neuspeed 2.75" intake (2.56" ID) = 5.14 sq inch cross section (mine)
Fujita 2.5" @ MAF = (2.37" ID) = 4.41 sq in cross section ~ *6% smaller than stock.*
Dave


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

Dave, I wonder if the diameter change in the Fujita just before the MAF sensor is causing additional irregularities in the sensor reading on top of the change in diameter...
Just a thought.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Out of curiosity, why didn't you just pull the MAF sensor out for a dyno run and see what the car put down? I know it would not be optimal power, but it would definitely help you in narrowing down the issue (as far as the intake goes).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_Dave, I wonder if the diameter change in the Fujita just before the MAF sensor is causing additional irregularities in the sensor reading on top of the change in diameter...
Just a thought.

Ding Ding Ding! Exactly what we have been saying all along. It is causing major irregularities. This is not a bash on Fujita or their products as someone above suggested, it simply is causing trouble on this kit and a few others and it's a fact. 
Car will be at GIAC for testing with stock airbox tomorrow and with a P Flow by the end of the week. This should give conclusive evidence that the MAF was getting some crazy readings causing the withdraw of power. 
GIAC will post their findings so others may avoid the same problem. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:22 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ding Ding Ding! Exactly what we have been saying all along. It is causing major irregularities. This is not a bash on Fujita or their products as someone above suggested, it simply is causing trouble on this kit and a few others and it's a fact. 
Car will be at GIAC for testing with stock airbox tomorrow and with a P Flow by the end of the week. This should give conclusive evidence that the MAF was getting some crazy readings causing the withdraw of power. 
GIAC will post their findings so others may avoid the same problem. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:22 AM 10-21-2008_


Ill be dropping it off today, after work


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5wagen* »_
x2
Gotta love when people jump conclusions and start thrashing companies. Especially without any data to back up these claims. Wheres a dyno with the stock intake showing the A/R? *Theres no way in hell an intake can retrict you of 90 whp.*










Do you know how a MAF works? We are not talking about a restriction, as in not allowing enough air in. We are talking about how the air that is getting in is measured. The MAF measures the speed of the air entering the turbo and that is it. The computer knows how big the tube that the MAF is connected to is. If the tube is smaller than the computer thinks then you are getting a higher reading of air entering than actual, which will cause some major power issues


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (majid)*

any updates?


----------



## mk5wagen (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
Do you know how a MAF works? We are not talking about a restriction, as in not allowing enough air in. We are talking about how the air that is getting in is measured. The MAF measures the speed of the air entering the turbo and that is it. The computer knows how big the tube that the MAF is connected to is. If the tube is smaller than the computer thinks then you are getting a higher reading of air entering than actual, which will cause some major power issues









We'll see.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*

I dropped the car off when i got off of work today. 530 ish. Im sure they will post some info tomorrow


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

any update


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (dirty2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty2003* »_any update

nope... still waiting..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
nope... still waiting..

Give G.I.A.C. time to analyze the problem and solve it. As soon as they have some real information they will let you know.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Give G.I.A.C. time to analyze the problem and solve it. As soon as they have some real information they will let you know.


ya i know


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Its a good thing you are more patient then me


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (munky18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munky18t* »_Its a good thing you are more patient then me










I have owned my MKV for 1 month now, i had it for 2 weeks, The shop had it for 2 weeks and now GIAC 1 week







im still finding out buttons in my car lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Hey Orlando, we have been fitting in diagnostics to determine why your combination of hardware has created differing results than other 2006 TFSIs that we have K04'd. We have been doing this in between other projects that have been previously scheduled. Thus far, we have performed a leak down test to determine that your engine is healthy. We have also removed your valve cover to determine that you have a "B" cam revision, which is also good. We did find that one of your valves was leaking a bit, we can elaborate more on this off of the forum. Our next step will be to perform further testing to assess the other hardware you have added on to the car. It looks like going back to the stock intake has helped your power levels quite a bit. We will be testing another aftermarket intake as that is most similar to the conditions that we have tested in the past with other K04 cars. We can't always offer this type of free diagnostics of different combinations of hardware like this, but we did have a bit of time open this week to take a look and perform some relatively thorough diagnostics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, since we have never seen this exhaust you have before (it looks to be custom) and it is not one that we normally recommend, if there is time we will perform a back pressure test on it. I did notice that the bends on the exhaust were bent in a tube bender, rather than a mandrel. This may or may not be a limiting factor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey Orlando, we have been fitting in diagnostics to determine why your combination of hardware has created differing results than other 2006 TFSIs that we have K04'd. We have been doing this in between other projects that have been previously scheduled. Thus far, we have performed a leak down test to determine that your engine is healthy. We have also removed your valve cover to determine that you have a "B" cam revision, which is also good. We did find that one of your valves was leaking a bit, we can elaborate more on this off of the forum. Our next step will be to perform further testing to assess the other hardware you have added on to the car. It looks like going back to the stock intake has helped your power levels quite a bit. We will be testing another aftermarket intake as that is most similar to the conditions that we have tested in the past with other K04 cars. We can't always offer this type of free diagnostics of different combinations of hardware like this, but we did have a bit of time open this week to take a look and perform some relatively thorough diagnostics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, since we have never seen this exhaust you have before (it looks to be custom) and it is not one that we normally recommend, if there is time we will perform a back pressure test on it. I did notice that the bends on the exhaust were bent in a tube bender, rather than a mandrel. This may or may not be a limiting factor. 

Nice work guys! Straight from the customers mouth "I have a custom/homemade exhaust" so yes this could certainly also be contributing to the deflated performance! Thanks for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS-he is working on upgrading it and I am trying to help...


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice work guys! Straight from the customers mouth "I have a custom/homemade exhaust" so yes this could certainly also be contributing to the deflated performance! Thanks for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS-he is working on upgrading it and I am trying to help...










not a 90hp loss tho. Not trying to knock on anyone but that wouldnt be the reason 



_Modified by awb17x at 3:59 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

so was the fujita intake maf not the cause of the problem?


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*

I would be curious too as to how much power he got back by going back to stock as I am considering this kit but need to be sure it gets what it claims. Any dyno of the new power gained with the stock intake back in?
AWE this kit will fit the Audi TT, right with the Miltek TBE?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_engine is healthy. We have also removed your valve cover to determine that you have a "B" cam revision, which is also good. 


Why did you remove the valve cover to check this? All you need to do is remove 3 bolts and take the vacuum cover plate off. Plus you don't need to spend $120 for a tube a sealant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

not a 90hp loss tho. Not trying to knock on anyone but that wouldnt be the reason 

_Modified by awb17x at 3:59 PM 10-23-2008_

I am not blaming anything or anyone, simply noting what we are testing. You aren't down 90hp at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Why did you remove the valve cover to check this? All you need to do is remove 3 bolts and take the vacuum cover plate off. Plus you don't need to spend $120 for a tube a sealant.

We wanted to physically check the valvetrain, not just the cam revision.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

One good thing that I hope comes out of this is that different CAIs are tested with the kit to determine the best one for the kit. I hope the results are posted of the diff CAIs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

not a 90hp loss tho. Not trying to knock on anyone but that wouldnt be the reason 

_Modified by awb17x at 3:59 PM 10-23-2008_

Correct but couple that with an intake problem and....it's a possibility. I am not placing blame on any one item, but if you get 1 or 2 things that are just a little off you can have significant losses.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplatinum* »_so was the fujita intake maf not the cause of the problem?

From what GIAC has stated so far, it did contribute to the problem. More to come as they do more testing....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_I would be curious too as to how much power he got back by going back to stock as I am considering this kit but need to be sure it gets what it claims. Any dyno of the new power gained with the stock intake back in?
AWE this kit will fit the Audi TT, right with the Miltek TBE?

There was obviously some issues here with the items installed on the car and possibly even the car itself. You should NOT use this scenario as your basis to make a decision to buy this kit. We have several cars running this kit and all are making claimed HP. Contact or do a search for Craige-O if you need any further confirmation on how good it runs. 
Yes this kit will fit the TT with the Milltek. There are plenty of dyno sheets posted on Vortex and on our site so I won't waste anymore bandwidth posting another. If you need any further advice or onfo please feel free to give us a call at 215-658-1670.
Also....we are days away from fueling being ready..more to come on that in another post...


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There was obviously some issues here with the items installed on the car and possibly even the car itself. You should NOT use this scenario as your basis to make a decision to buy this kit. We have several cars running this kit and all are making claimed HP. Contact or do a search for Craige-O if you need any further confirmation on how good it runs. 
Yes this kit will fit the TT with the Milltek. There are plenty of dyno sheets posted on Vortex and on our site so I won't waste anymore bandwidth posting another. If you need any further advice or onfo please feel free to give us a call at 215-658-1670.
Also....we are days away from fueling being ready..more to come on that in another post...









I will be picking my car up maybe today. I was told putting the stock intake helped some. this is getting more and more costly for me.










_Modified by awb17x at 6:56 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
I will be picking my car up maybe today. I was told putting the stock intake helped some. this is getting more and more costly for me.









_Modified by awb17x at 6:56 AM 10-24-2008_

What additional costs are you now incurring? Your car was not new and it was not stock. You have a leaking valve and an exhaust that was possibly made with a pipe bender? From Austins post you are very close to advertised #'s. Wait until you meet with them and they give you the full info before posting anything further. Might not be as bad as you think...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Wait until you meet with them and they give you the full info before posting anything further.

Why? I know this may sound harsh but the dude has every right to post about the troubles he is going through with your company's kit. I am not pointing fingers or saying the kit is a fault, but if after dropping that amount of coin of parts and install I would be posting every 5 min until I got an answer. I know that posting that stuff may not help the matter but at least I could vent.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Why? I know this may sound harsh but the dude has every right to post about the troubles he is going through with your company's kit. I am not pointing fingers or saying the kit is a fault, but if after dropping that amount of coin of parts and install I would be posting every 5 min until I got an answer. I know that posting that stuff may not help the matter but at least I could vent.









Not nameing names but someone has offered me some parts for my troubles, and i didnt even by anything from them. They feel bad about how things have happen to me and still yet to get any deals from the people i did buy stuff from. GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for everything you guys did and the information.

An update: I bought the Pflo since they said it was part of the problem. Also the "valve" is the EJ PCV. 
Also my Turbo back might be a small problem. So. Im guessing that should be the last of problems. My Motor is Healthy. 
I wont be posting a dyno till i get a "legit" turbo back. The highest HP GIAC got out of it on there dyno was i believe 240..
My car is running ok, For the 2 out of the 3 weeks I had to a rent a car no one has offered money back to cover for the rental or anything to comp for the problems. I might be 1 of the 50 turbo kits that may have had a problem, But if your thinking about getting this turbo kit im guessing you should ask your self if you wanna roll the dice on this and hit the lotto because you might just be that 1. GIAC i can say stepped up and helped me out. Again thank you.


_Modified by awb17x at 10:12 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

The OP should get something for free from either companies. he has spend alot of money and have been stressing out for 2 weeks, with no help from awe or giac....


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

No help from GIAC? They've been working on his car for free and every single thing they found was hardware related. You know how much it would cost to have a shop diagnose all the issues GIAC has gone through?
Not a single software problem... if anything I'd say the shop he got the install done at owes him. Those guys kept his car for 2 weeks.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

Anyways Again to anyone who is reading this please dont knock on them because they are very much willing to help me out. Thanks again to everyone at GIAC and AWE for putting up with this car. 


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_The OP should get something for free from either companies. he has spend alot of money and have been stressing out for 2 weeks, with no help from awe or giac....

How exactly do you figure there has been no help?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
How exactly do you figure there has been no help?










I didn't say GIAC didn't help me. I was saying how no one other than GIAC comped me for my problems and come find out it wasn't even the software it was the hardware. If they are putting down 240 on there own dyno and im getting told to change my turboback and that should be the last of problems. than i should be up to 300hp.. So lets say i go out and buy a turbo back and im not even close to 300 still than what? I get a hand shake and a sorry, and take almost alittle more than a 5 grand hit in my pocket







Im just letting buyers who come to this site and research know the truth. And pray they dont feel like i been feeling.
_Modified by awb17x at 8:50 AM 10-25-2008_


_Modified by awb17x at 8:52 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

dont think a new TBE will net you another 50+ HP unless the custom one was really crappy, in that case get your money back from them. What was your wheel HP before all this? You might have a car that is low HP to begin with compared to some that come out better, each car is different. GIAC has done a real service though.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

GIAC, which CAI did you find to be the best for this set up?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_dont think a new TBE will net you another 50+ HP unless the custom one was really crappy, in that case get your money back from them. What was your wheel HP before all this? You might have a car that is low HP to begin with compared to some that come out better, each car is different. GIAC has done a real service though.


If they are saying tho that all i need is a better turbo back fine ill bite and get a new one, but what im saying is once i get that turbo back and if i dont hit the numbers then what? Do i get a sorry and a hand shake? know what i mean?

http://img513.imageshack.us/my...8.jpg

Im guessing im in the right power than. 


_Modified by awb17x at 9:38 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Yep I know, thats why Im watching this closely as I want this kit but need to make sure all is well. Others have it and do good so your situation is kinda wierd. 240 whp with a K04 is kinda bad. I probably have that much with the K03 and chip alone. Fueling isnt the problem I dont think.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

also if you have your stock exhaust, put it back on, just change the cats with the custom ones.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_also if you have your stock exhaust, put it back on, just change the cats with the custom ones.


dont have stock anymore. Im waiting for AWE to get back to me and see if they could give me some kinda deal. If not ill go with euro jet. Im thinking about going to dyno my car today because im bored


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, K04 should be very close if not over 300 WHP. With W/M it should be 330 or so. My REVO stage 2 gets 235 WHP, so if a K04 kit only get 240 or 260 thats a HUGE waste of money.
Anyway, Good Luck awb17x. I do have to applaud GIAC and AWE.. but I will say dont make it sound like your doing this guy a huge favor. Yeah you working for free.. but if his kit never worked then you owe it to him. That would be like you buying a car with problems from VW and them saying, "Oh sorry you got the lemon of the bunch. Lucky for you we will work for free to fix it so no complaining."
Also, if they dyno'd him and saw those numbers, who the hell let him go? 204 WHP should set off alarm bells that something is wrong. Shoot, my car was stock from the VW dealer at 192 WHP. I agree and still think that he still has a stock file, and isnt running the GIAC K04 file. Have you guys reflashed?
Good luck though, I would love to see the numbers AWE/GIAC kit puts down.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

After seeing this, there is only a 20hp difference between AWE's claimed numbers and actual dyno. I'd say a restrictive exhaust could cut 20hp easy. No wonder they don't need fueling to run the K04. Some of the other kits around claim 70hp more than this but highly recommend fueling to go with it


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Yeah, K04 should be very close if not over 300 WHP. With W/M it should be 330 or so. My REVO stage 2 gets 235 WHP, so if a K04 kit only get 240 or 260 thats a HUGE waste of money.
Anyway, Good Luck awb17x. I do have to applaud GIAC and AWE.. but I will say dont make it sound like your doing this guy a huge favor. Yeah you working for free.. but if his kit never worked then you owe it to him. That would be like you buying a car with problems from VW and them saying, "Oh sorry you got the lemon of the bunch. Lucky for you we will work for free to fix it so no complaining."
Also, if they dyno'd him and saw those numbers, who the hell let him go? 204 WHP should set off alarm bells that something is wrong. Shoot, my car was stock from the VW dealer at 192 WHP. I agree and still think that he still has a stock file, and isnt running the GIAC K04 file. Have you guys reflashed?
Good luck though, I would love to see the numbers AWE/GIAC kit puts down.


My car was at GIAC and they worked on the car them selfs. AWE is saying they put down such good numbers with this kit. lol well i bought the kit and doesn't look like it to me. at 1st someone told me it was my intake. Ok fine ill buy the Pflo. Next. Now its my turboback. Fine but im not going to pay retail on one And more than likey STILL be under 270 lol. I could be so wrong, I really could. So im waiting to hear back from AWE to see what kinda "deal" they are going to give me on a turboback.

I know there are a ton of people watching. So hi to everyone and I will keep you up to date.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Yeah, K04 should be very close if not over 300 WHP. With W/M it should be 330 or so. My REVO stage 2 gets 235 WHP, so if a K04 kit only get 240 or 260 thats a HUGE waste of money.
Anyway, Good Luck awb17x. I do have to applaud GIAC and AWE.. but I will say dont make it sound like your doing this guy a huge favor. Yeah you working for free.. but if his kit never worked then you owe it to him. That would be like you buying a car with problems from VW and them saying, "Oh sorry you got the lemon of the bunch. Lucky for you we will work for free to fix it so no complaining."
Also, if they dyno'd him and saw those numbers, who the hell let him go? 204 WHP should set off alarm bells that something is wrong. Shoot, my car was stock from the VW dealer at 192 WHP. I agree and still think that he still has a stock file, and isnt running the GIAC K04 file. Have you guys reflashed?
Good luck though, I would love to see the numbers AWE/GIAC kit puts down.

Some misinformation in this post...
First of all, his car was worked on by GIAC... the GIAC dyno is very conservative.
A stock, perfect condition A3 put down 167whp. With the K04 and TBE, nothing else, it put down like 234whp. That's about a 60whp increase from stock with TBE and K04... pretty significant... 
The article where they tested the K04 in European car took the vehicle to another dyno which the car had been dyno'd on before and made 197whp totally stock and 288whp with the K04 and TBE.
So it doesn't make sense to throw around WHP numbers unless you know something about the dyno that the numbers came from or the stock numbers on the same dyno.
I'm pretty confident we can take Awb17x's car to a friendly dynojet and put down over 280whp.
It's impossible to really know what the story is without putting everything into perspective.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_
Some misinformation in this post...
First of all, his car was worked on by GIAC... the GIAC dyno is very conservative.
A stock, perfect condition A3 put down 167whp. With the K04 and TBE, nothing else, it put down like 234whp. That's about a 60whp increase from stock with TBE and K04... pretty significant... 
The article where they tested the K04 in European car took the vehicle to another dyno which the car had been dyno'd on before and made 197whp totally stock and 288whp with the K04 and TBE.
So it doesn't make sense to throw around WHP numbers unless you know something about the dyno that the numbers came from or the stock numbers on the same dyno.
I'm pretty confident we can take Awb17x's car to a friendly dynojet and put down over 280whp.
It's impossible to really know what the story is without putting everything into perspective.


monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

like i said ill buy a turboback and i want to stay with awe i really do so i hope i get a really good deal.


----------



## knightstick (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_No help from GIAC? They've been working on his car for free and every single thing they found was hardware related. You know how much it would cost to have a shop diagnose all the issues GIAC has gone through?
Not a single software problem... if anything I'd say the shop he got the install done at owes him. Those guys kept his car for 2 weeks.

This is Jonathan from Exalt, the shop that did the install. Please allow me to clarify a couple things for you, as it sounds like you're unaware of the full story.
It's true that the car was at our shop for 2 weeks, however, the hardware installation, including fmic, boost gauge and a set of springs was completed in under 3 days. The ecu had to be sent to GIAC for a "bench flash" since we aren't a GIAC dealer. This was known going into the project but the process took an extra couple days due to their existing workload and some issues they ran into with this particular ecu. Once the ecu came back, the car wouldn't make boost; an issue that we spent numerous hours trying to diagnose but was ultimately resolved when GIAC sent Brandon down to our shop and he re-flashed the ecu in the car. Apparently, this was the first time one of these ecu's had been flashed outside of the car, so whether or not this was the cause of the problems, I'm not sure if anyone knows for sure but i did find it interesting. The client then picked up his car on the same day.
Allow me to also clarify that in *NO WAY* am I trying to place blame on any of the parties here -- I feel like both GIAC and AWE stepped up and showed *excellent* customer service. I also have a lot of sympathy for the client for both the amount of time the project took and not meeting his performance expectations. However, as [email protected] eloquently pointed out in another post, we are dealing with cars that even though they're built to the same tolerances, they are also all unique in their own way.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (knightstick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knightstick* »_
This is Jonathan from Exalt, the shop that did the install. Please allow me to clarify a couple things for you, as it sounds like you're unaware of the full story.
It's true that the car was at our shop for 2 weeks, however, the hardware installation, including fmic, boost gauge and a set of springs was completed in under 3 days. The ecu had to be sent to GIAC for a "bench flash" since we aren't a GIAC dealer. This was known going into the project but the process took an extra couple days due to their existing workload and some issues they ran into with this particular ecu. Once the ecu came back, the car wouldn't make boost; an issue that we spent numerous hours trying to diagnose but was ultimately resolved when GIAC sent Brandon down to our shop and he re-flashed the ecu in the car. Apparently, this was the first time one of these ecu's had been flashed outside of the car, so whether or not this was the cause of the problems, I'm not sure if anyone knows for sure but i did find it interesting. The client then picked up his car on the same day.
Allow me to also clarify that in *NO WAY* am I trying to place blame on any of the parties here -- I feel like both GIAC and AWE stepped up and showed *excellent* customer service. I also have a lot of sympathy for the client for both the amount of time the project took and not meeting his performance expectations. However, as [email protected] eloquently pointed out in another post, we are dealing with cars that even though they're built to the same tolerances, they are also all unique in their own way.


Understood, but you guys don't even have a VAGCOM device and you're installing a turbo kit on VW... something about that just doesn't seem right... 
I realize you guys did the best you could with what you had and I understand you have no experience with installing this kit so it was a learning situation.
However, I think with the proper tools and equipment, the shop that does your turbo install should be able to figure out what's wrong with it without sending it off to another company/shop.
This is a pretty substantial amount of money and resources invested by Exalt, GIAC, and Orlando... It's an unfortunate situation without any winners as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to clairify.. I think AWE/ GIAC are doing a good job helping the OP. I was just kinda shocked with the numbers the kit is expected to make.. yeah I know each dyno is diffrent and their are alot of varibles to factor in.. but I make 235 HP with stage 2 software.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

like i said ill buy a turboback and i want to stay with awe i really do so i hope i get a really good deal.

Glad to see things are starting to work out. But why do you think you deserve a really good deal from AWE for the turboback? Coming from the perspective that your original doubts about AWE and GIAC have been proven unfounded due in most part to your own aftermarket choices of CAI and home made exhaust, I just don't get why you feel you should have any more special treatment than you have obviously received.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
Glad to see things are starting to work out. But why do you think you deserve a really good deal from AWE for the turboback? Coming from the perspective that your original doubts about AWE and GIAC have been proven unfounded due in most part to your own aftermarket choices of CAI and home made exhaust, I just don't get why you feel you should have any more special treatment than you have obviously received. 



Ill make this one easy. Ok ill take a hit on the exhaust which is fine with me, But as for the intake. ill quote, Also Why Not? If they are offering a turbo kit and saying its going to put down X amount of power. Thats what i paid for. Not to rent a car Because no one had any clue what was really wrong. the "50" or so people who have this kit they didnt have the problems. I know each car isnt the same but come on now. My motor is healthy. There are many people right now who are thinking about buying this turbo kit, How would you feel if you put 4k+ in to your car and get a WHOLE 35hp. Come on now. 

Shop that did install did it right ( so we can take them off the list )
GIAC- They had my car for a week thinking it was them ( they checked everything and it wasnt them.
AWE- .............. 

Lets say its the turboback, ok fine im willing to buy one. What if after i get that, My car still isnt close to power i was?I get a sorry better luck next time?







Think how many other customers who might have the same problem. 

_Quote, originally posted by *AWE* »_The Front Mounted Intercooler (FMIC) from the Audi S3 also serves as an effective and extremely economical way to further cool the intake charge vs the stock unit. Further,* ANY cold air intake that works with the stock turbo will also work with our kit*, saving you even more money if you already purchased a cold air intake. The elegance and simplicity of this turbo kit's design is unmatched. 

Also a little something right here


_Quote, originally posted by *AWE* »_335 crank hp and 357 crank torque when the Audi S3 intercooler and a cold air intake kit is added


Now from reading that right from the site (link below) The intake shouldnt have been a problem.... Even if the intake is new there should have been test done befor making a statement like that.
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...05kit

_Modified by awb17x at 2:27 PM 10-25-2008_


_Modified by awb17x at 2:31 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

..............







..............


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

I see that it was reflashed later by GIAC so that may have helped. That would have been one of the 1st things I would have done. and with your FMIC and intake you are still a bit behind it sounds like. Kinda wierd as this turbo is the same others are using. Did you do the exhaust? Cuz if thats the prob now, then it must really be a restrictive one.


----------



## knightstick (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_
Understood, but you guys don't even have a VAGCOM device and you're installing a turbo kit on VW... something about that just doesn't seem right... 
I realize you guys did the best you could with what you had and I understand you have no experience with installing this kit so it was a learning situation.
However, I think with the proper tools and equipment, the shop that does your turbo install should be able to figure out what's wrong with it without sending it off to another company/shop.
This is a pretty substantial amount of money and resources invested by Exalt, GIAC, and Orlando... It's an unfortunate situation without any winners as far as I'm concerned.

I'm not sure where you're getting your information but it's full of inaccuracies. Maybe you'd like to give us a call or stop by the shop one day so you can see first hand how we do our thing... or at least get accurate information straight from the source. 619/444-2300 we're here 9-6 M-F (at least) and most weekends.
Fwiw, we have Vag-Com, always have - it's true that we needed to upgrade our cable to one that supports CAN in order to log the car when it wasn't making boost but that piece was acquired less than 24hrs after we realized our cable wasn't up to spec and ultimately, that had nothing to do with the resolution of the problem, it was only used to confirm there was not a problem with the hardware installation.
I could go on but really don't see the point. I'm just glad that our customer knows there were no issues with the work we performed.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (knightstick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *knightstick* »_
.
Fwiw, we have Vag-Com, always have - it's true that we needed to upgrade our cable to one that supports CAN in order to log the car when it wasn't making boost but that piece was acquired less than 24hrs after we realized our cable wasn't up to spec and ultimately, that had nothing to do with the resolution of the problem, it was only used to confirm there was not a problem with the hardware installation..

Talk about bringing a knife to a gun fight! All I know is that if after putting my APR kit on my car only made that little hp I would have lost it. No wonder the AWE doesn't need fueling, it makes less hp than a stage 2 car.


_Modified by BlownM3 at 3:43 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Talk about bringing a knife to a gun fight! All I know is that if after putting my APR kit on my car only made that little hp I would have lost it. No wonder the AWE doesn't need fueling, it makes less hp than a stage 2 car.

_Modified by BlownM3 at 3:43 PM 10-25-2008_


Like i been saying it wasnt the shop, After another week we found out it wasn't GIAC. Who is left?
Ill buy a turbo back but Why should I pay retail or even 30% off? 
All the parts on my car are from AWE. Other than my intake. So I should be putting down AWE Power. I know its the weeken and they dont really check on this much on the weeken so ill wait till monday to post anymore.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (awb17x)*

if your dishing out all this money why not just buy a fuel pump for this and you will get a lot better numbers.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_if your dishing out all this money why not just buy a fuel pump for this and you will get a lot better numbers.

because AWE doesnt have there pump out yet and like i said all the parts on my car are AWE other than my intake.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_if your dishing out all this money why not just buy a fuel pump for this and you will get a lot better numbers.

He'd need pump, injectors as well as programming . . . 
Dave


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

i have a hard time seeing why someone would spend so much on stage 2 K03 numbers. i wouldnt buy a K04 kit unless it comes with everything including fueling to get the most out of it. buy fueling and switch to APR?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_i have a hard time seeing why someone would spend so much on stage 2 K03 numbers. i wouldnt buy a K04 kit unless it comes with everything including fueling to get the most out of it. buy fueling and switch to APR?

x2 
My APR kit put down almost 90 more hp and 85 tq over stock ecu settings with a k03 
What boost levels is you car hitting now?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

Like i been saying it wasnt the shop, After another week we found out it wasn't GIAC. Who is left?
Ill buy a turbo back but Why should I pay retail or even 30% off? 
All the parts on my car are from AWE. Other than my intake. So I should be putting down AWE Power. I know its the weeken and they dont really check on this much on the weeken so ill wait till monday to post anymore. 


Like I said before, I am not pointing a finger at anybody. I am just saying that I would be extremely upset if after all you have been through that is all my car made over what it was before.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Talk about bringing a knife to a gun fight! All I know is that if after putting my APR kit on my car only made that little hp I would have lost it. No wonder the AWE doesn't need fueling, it makes less hp than a stage 2 car.

_Modified by BlownM3 at 3:43 PM 10-25-2008_

It makes more than a stage 2 right now and holds the power to redline instead of making power and then dropping off hard.
It does need fueling to make the same power your APR K04 kit makes though.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
He'd need pump, injectors as well as programming . . . 
Dave

From what I've heard the tune is ready, it's just AWE that's putting the finishing touches on the release as far as I know.
My big question is price... if S3 injectors are around 800 and the pump rebuild is about 300-400... that's 1200... but I'd like to see the fueling upgrade come in at something like $999.95 with a free lollipop of course.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

My mate in Australia had the AWE K04 kit installed. He also initially had issues, but it was due to his use of stock tbe, so we quickly put another mates of mine AWE TBE on his car and he immediately picked up 30kw atw with just the AWE TBE installed with the AWE K04.
With GIAC tune and AWE kit, you don't need injectors or fuel pump to get the stated power. It works within the parametres of the OEM injectors and HPFP, you should consider the way GIAC manages to do this without upgrading other bits as very intelligent tuning ability.
However you definitely can't use the stock tbe or stock intake with the AWE tuning K04. Also recommend upgrading to the S3 Intercooler as well. 
Best of luck, once you get the right bits and pieces you will love your car. GIAC sounds like they are spending a lot of time testing on your car and you will come out smarter than a lot of us.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

all we can do is wait now to hear what AWE has to say.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say from experience, it was your intake and stock tbe which was causing the lack of power.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_I would say from experience, it was your intake and stock tbe which was causing the lack of power.

100 horses?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Dyno this dyno that.. when everything is done.. GO to the track and see what your car is actually worth.. and see how good of a driver you are.. 
JT


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

And maybe the reflash helped. It could have been a bad flash since it was out of the car, remember GIAC had probs that day with their stuff so I think reflashing was a smart thing to do right away.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

http://www.awe-tuning.com/media/pdf/0908_EC.pdf
doesnt look like im really that far of, from the other peoples numbers. Also they have the AWE fuel Kit. They didn't brake 300.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Different dynos, different output, all depends on how it is set up as some are more conversative than others. A dyno is only really useful to compare stock to upgraded parts status. So you can a full story of how each upgrade helps the car.
You can be surprised how fickle our cars can be. If the parametres are not right, the ECU shuts out a lot of the power. When I had my low pressure fuel sensor malfunction, I was down on good 20kw atw of power with my VF RSS kit. 
Also with the AWE kit, it still uses the OEM DV. Check to see if that doesn't have a rip.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Different dynos, different output, all depends on how it is set up as some are more conversative than others. A dyno is only really useful to compare stock to upgraded parts status. So you can a full story of how each upgrade helps the car.
You can be surprised how fickle our cars can be. If the parametres are not right, the ECU shuts out a lot of the power. When I had my low pressure fuel sensor malfunction, I was down on good 20kw atw of power with my VF RSS kit. 
Also with the AWE kit, it still uses the OEM DV. Check to see if that doesn't have a rip. 



dont have a OEM DV. AWE DV here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Why? I know this may sound harsh but the dude has every right to post about the troubles he is going through with your company's kit. I am not pointing fingers or saying the kit is a fault, but if after dropping that amount of coin of parts and install I would be posting every 5 min until I got an answer. I know that posting that stuff may not help the matter but at least I could vent.









Why? Because he didn't have all the details yet that's why. It's called mis-information and speculation which is what alot of this thread has been so far. Why not wait until you meet with the shop or Mfg before posting speculation?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Not nameing names but someone has offered me some parts for my troubles, and i didnt even by anything from them. They feel bad about how things have happen to me and still yet to get any deals from the people i did buy stuff from. GIAC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for everything you guys did and the information.

An update: I bought the Pflo since they said it was part of the problem. Also the "valve" is the EJ PCV. 
Also my Turbo back might be a small problem. So. Im guessing that should be the last of problems. My Motor is Healthy. 
I wont be posting a dyno till i get a "legit" turbo back. The highest HP GIAC got out of it on there dyno was i believe 240..
My car is running ok, For the 2 out of the 3 weeks I had to a rent a car no one has offered money back to cover for the rental or anything to comp for the problems. I might be 1 of the 50 turbo kits that may have had a problem, But if your thinking about getting this turbo kit im guessing you should ask your self if you wanna roll the dice on this and hit the lotto because you might just be that 1. GIAC i can say stepped up and helped me out. Again thank you.

_Modified by awb17x at 10:12 PM 10-24-2008_

Are you really suggesting we at AWE didn't try to help? That we didn't step up?
I have had similiar problems with my own car before I worked in this industry and let me tell you a little something about this, when the problems stem from parts YOU put on the car (as mine did) how and more importantly why do you expect a manufacturer to give you a deal? I certainly did not expect a deal for parts I willingly installed, I took the parts causing the issue off my car, sold them elsewhere and purchased the proper parts. It's like you are holding us responsible for this issue when a majotity of these parts are off the shelf items from Europe. 
Bottom line is that NONE of AWE's parts caused the issues with your car as proven by the fact that the intake removal netted more HP on the dyno. Not one sigle part provided by us was faulty or had to be replaced correct?
We really feel for you and for anyone that has trouble with any companies items when installed but I think that w are taking unfair blame here as you can see in more of the OP's posts above.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_The OP should get something for free from either companies. he has spend alot of money and have been stressing out for 2 weeks, with no help from awe or giac....

I think you need to read this ENTIRE post and then correct yourself sir. 
Even the OP stated we have all helped. Posts like this are uncalled for and should be removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_ *Others have it and do good so your situation is kinda wierd.* 

Um exactly. 1 car with issues does not make this kit bad or something to worry about. 
We have not been in business for almost 18 years by putting out shoddy product or ripping people off. We have a stellar reputation and if you do some searching we have top notch customer service. 
We also have stellar R&D facilities and do more product testing than most companies in the industry. We also post our findings and back it all up with POSTED dyno sheets which a lot of other companies will not do. 
Please don't let this 1 car be an indicator or decision maker for you or anyone else as there is always going to be 1 in the crowd with an oddball car or situation. We have seen this over and over with the B5 S4's and sometimes it's not as easy as bolt it on and go, nature of the best with modifying ANY car make or model. 
If anyone has questions about anything on here please contact us directly and ask all the questions you want 215-658-1670 M-F 9-6 est


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow here are my dyno number's for STG 2 on K03


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Yeah, K04 should be very close if not over 300 WHP.
 You are comparing to a kit with no fueling so no comparison.

_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_
Anyway, Good Luck awb17x. I do have to applaud GIAC and AWE.. but I will say dont make it sound like your doing this guy a huge favor. Yeah you working for free.. but if his kit never worked then you owe it to him. That would be like you buying a car with problems from VW and them saying, "Oh sorry you got the lemon of the bunch. Lucky for you we will work for free to fix it so no complaining."
 Since the issues were in no way caused by hardware we provided and as proof none of it was replaced, how do you come off saying we aren't working for free or going over and above? Nobody said he couldn't complain, we said get all the facts before you post to cut down on speculation. 

_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Also, if they dyno'd him and saw those numbers, who the hell let him go? 204 WHP should set off alarm bells that something is wrong. Shoot, my car was stock from the VW dealer at 192 WHP. I agree and still think that he still has a stock file, and isnt running the GIAC K04 file. Have you guys reflashed?
 Please go read the entire post, this # was produced at an independent dyno day and had nothing to do with AWE, Exalt, or GIAC.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this is the worst review ever haha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (majid)*



majid said:


> After seeing this, there is only a 20hp difference between AWE's claimed numbers and actual dyno. I'd say a restrictive exhaust could cut 20hp easy. No wonder they don't need fueling to run the K04. Some of the other kits around claim 70hp more than this but highly recommend fueling to go with it
> 
> 
> > You are correct, thank you for paying attention!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_ You are correct, thank you for paying attention! 

pmed you.


_Modified by awb17x at 8:08 AM 10-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
Glad to see things are starting to work out. But why do you think you deserve a really good deal from AWE for the turboback? Coming from the perspective that your original doubts about AWE and GIAC have been proven unfounded due in most part to your own aftermarket choices of CAI and home made exhaust, I just don't get why you feel you should have any more special treatment than you have obviously received. 

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Guys,
I think this thread needs to be a lesson for all forum members.
Be careful about your product purchases, and do not assume that all products are created equally.
Sometimes even we forget that excitement gets the better of some car enthusiasts, and they may not understand that not all cold air intakes, or turbo back exhaust systems, or diverter valves, etc., perform equally.
You get what you pay for.
In awb17x's case, he bought a low priced intake kit, and he got a poor design that did not keep the proper diameter for the MAF signal. He also decided to have a local muffler shop make him a turbo back exhaust, and he ended up with a system that necks down to smaller than stock and uses crush bends instead of mandrel bends. He also had a PCV kit that leaked so badly that one could blow through it with ease.
However, awb17x did not realize that any of these parts actually made less power than stock, since he never had any of them tested individually as he added them. He assumed that no matter how little he paid for them, they performed as advertised.
And then he purchased a turbo kit, got it installed, and when he finally dyno tested it and it made less power than advertised, he blamed the turbo kit and nothing else.
Awb17x, I think you may have your thinking backwards.
If I were you, I would be thankful that you purchased a turbo kit that came with such stellar customer service that the designers were willing to comp labor and testing time to you, even though it was not their parts that proved to be faulty. 
Both A.W.E. and G.I.A.C. could have walked away from this and could told you that it was not our problem. Instead, we took the opportunity to dig a little bit and then spent the time to try to educate you on what was found.
You may not like what you heard, but please do not shoot the messenger.
In the end, *you* have to take responsibility for purchasing the ALL the parts you did, whether they turned out to be good or bad. No one held a gun to your head. 
May I ask you why you are not asking for reimbursement or compensation from the intake kit and exhaust manufacturers who misrepresented their products? Are you going after A.W.E. and G.I.A.C. for freebies and compensation because we were the last ones to "touch" your car?
The bottom line here, folks, is that as owners of your vehicles, you need to take as much responsibility as anyone in the parts purchases you make and deal with the consequences both good or bad.
There are a lot of bogus products out there. Do your homework and go after the people truly responsible if you find out after the fact that you were duped.
Sorry to sound so harsh, but this thread could have totally been avoided with some clearer thinking.


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

^ Well said!


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You get what you pay for.


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys,
I think this thread needs to be a lesson for all forum members.
Be careful about your product purchases, and do not assume that all products are created equally.
Sometimes even we forget that excitement gets the better of some car enthusiasts, and they may not understand that not all cold air intakes, or turbo back exhaust systems, or diverter valves, etc., perform equally.
You get what you pay for.
In awb17x's case, he bought a low priced intake kit, and he got a poor design that did not keep the proper diameter for the MAF signal. He also decided to have a local muffler shop make him a turbo back exhaust, and he ended up with a system that necks down to smaller than stock and uses crush bends instead of mandrel bends. He also had a PCV kit that leaked so badly that one could blow through it with ease.
However, awb17x did not realize that any of these parts actually made less power than stock, since he never had any of them tested individually as he added them. He assumed that no matter how little he paid for them, they performed as advertised.
And then he purchased a turbo kit, got it installed, and when he finally dyno tested it and it made less power than advertised, he blamed the turbo kit and nothing else.
Awb17x, I think you may have your thinking backwards.
If I were you, I would be thankful that you purchased a turbo kit that came with such stellar customer service that the designers were willing to comp labor and testing time to you, even though it was not their parts that proved to be faulty. 
Both A.W.E. and G.I.A.C. could have walked away from this and could told you that it was not our problem. Instead, we took the opportunity to dig a little bit and then spent the time to try to educate you on what was found.
You may not like what you heard, but please do not shoot the messenger.
In the end, *you* have to take responsibility for purchasing the ALL the parts you did, whether they turned out to be good or bad. No one held a gun to your head. 
May I ask you why you are not asking for reimbursement or compensation from the intake kit and exhaust manufacturers who misrepresented their products? Are you going after A.W.E. and G.I.A.C. for freebies and compensation because we were the last ones to "touch" your car?
The bottom line here, folks, is that as owners of your vehicles, you need to take as much responsibility as anyone in the parts purchases you make and deal with the consequences both good or bad.
There are a lot of bogus products out there. Do your homework and go after the people truly responsible if you find out after the fact that you were duped.
Sorry to sound so harsh, but this thread could have totally been avoided with some clearer thinking.

<hail> <hail> <hail> to AWE and GIAC for superior customer service as usual, going WAY above and beyond, especially when it turned out to be issues with *NONE* of their parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk5wagen (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys,
I think this thread needs to be a lesson for all forum members.
Be careful about your product purchases, and do not assume that all products are created equally.
Sometimes even we forget that excitement gets the better of some car enthusiasts, and they may not understand that not all cold air intakes, or turbo back exhaust systems, or diverter valves, etc., perform equally.
You get what you pay for.
In awb17x's case, he bought a low priced intake kit, and he got a poor design that did not keep the proper diameter for the MAF signal. He also decided to have a local muffler shop make him a turbo back exhaust, and he ended up with a system that necks down to smaller than stock and uses crush bends instead of mandrel bends. He also had a PCV kit that leaked so badly that one could blow through it with ease.
However, awb17x did not realize that any of these parts actually made less power than stock, since he never had any of them tested individually as he added them. He assumed that no matter how little he paid for them, they performed as advertised.
And then he purchased a turbo kit, got it installed, and when he finally dyno tested it and it made less power than advertised, he blamed the turbo kit and nothing else.
Awb17x, I think you may have your thinking backwards.
If I were you, I would be thankful that you purchased a turbo kit that came with such stellar customer service that the designers were willing to comp labor and testing time to you, even though it was not their parts that proved to be faulty. 
Both A.W.E. and G.I.A.C. could have walked away from this and could told you that it was not our problem. Instead, we took the opportunity to dig a little bit and then spent the time to try to educate you on what was found.
You may not like what you heard, but please do not shoot the messenger.
In the end, *you* have to take responsibility for purchasing the ALL the parts you did, whether they turned out to be good or bad. No one held a gun to your head. 
May I ask you why you are not asking for reimbursement or compensation from the intake kit and exhaust manufacturers who misrepresented their products? Are you going after A.W.E. and G.I.A.C. for freebies and compensation because we were the last ones to "touch" your car?
The bottom line here, folks, is that as owners of your vehicles, you need to take as much responsibility as anyone in the parts purchases you make and deal with the consequences both good or bad.
There are a lot of bogus products out there. Do your homework and go after the people truly responsible if you find out after the fact that you were duped.
Sorry to sound so harsh, but this thread could have totally been avoided with some clearer thinking.

So the custom exhaust and the Fujita intake robbed him of almost 100whp?







Sure....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5wagen* »_
So the custom exhaust and the Fujita intake robbed him of almost 100whp?







Sure....

Looks like the intake alone was costing him 40whp vs stock. 
The non-mandrel bent turbo back exhaust is still on his car, so that is unknown.
At this time he is about 20 whp away from where he should be with our kit on 91 octane.
I am not sure where you got 100 whp difference from?


----------



## mk5wagen (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks like the intake alone was costing him 40whp vs stock. 
The non-mandrel bent turbo back exhaust is still on his car, so that is unknown.
At this time he is about 20 whp away from where he should be with our kit on 91 octane.
I am not sure where you got 100 whp difference from?

Im not sure if it was in this thread or the GOLFMKV thread, but it was stated that he was 90-100 whp short of where he should have been. I still find it hard to believe that the intake cost him 40whp. Did you guys try any other aftermarket intake on or just went straight back to stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5wagen* »_
Im not sure if it was in this thread or the GOLFMKV thread, but it was stated that he was 90-100 whp short of where he should have been. I still find it hard to believe that the intake cost him 40whp. Did you guys try any other aftermarket intake on or just went straight back to stock?

G.I.A.C. is handling the investigation for us since this customer is in California and we are in PA.
From what I understand, reverting to the stock intake and correcting for the leaking PVC kit netted the 240whp on 91 octane. The customer has Neuspeed P-flow on order, but I do not know if that has been tested yet.
The problem with his original intake is not because it is "restrictive" or "does not flow enough". The problem is that where the MAF sensor sits the diameter of the tubing is smaller than stock. This sends a vastly different signal to the ECU, which makes the ECU produce much different boost and timing than designed. It does not take much of a diameter difference to really screw up the ECU's output.
That is also why some forum members were seeing negative ignition timing with their G.I.A.C. software in conjunction with this air intake. G.I.A.C.'s product was being questioned, but the problem was with the hardware.
In the end, it does seem that it will be difficult to get a concrete before and after result of our kit on this particular car simply because the owner did not get a baseline on any one dyno before having the kit installed.
It is pretty much impossible to compare whp numbers from one dyno to that of another, which is where I think a lot of these inflated whp loss numbers are coming from in this thread.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*

100hp is the difference between what he was getting compared to other companies kits that include fueling. AWE claims 70hp less than these other companies due to the fact that the kit does not include fueling. I can see why Todd would be kind of frustrated at this point. People pick and choose which posts they want to read and then reply accordingly not knowing what they are really talking about. I use APR upgrades on my car but I am extremely impressed by the customer service that AWE and GIAC have offered given the circumstances. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to both


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5wagen* »_
So the custom exhaust and the Fujita intake robbed him of almost 100whp?







Sure....

Im happy im not the only one that belives its bull ****. And If anyone wants to go on there site and read were they say ANY and again ANY intake would work with this kit. than why didnt that one. 

I dont wanna hear , Well we didnt test that one. If you didnt test it dont make a comment like that, or am i the only one that belives that?

As for my turboback again i said i can belive it might not be as good BUT you mean to tell me its holding me back 40hp? come on now. Im going to buy a turboback, and post dyno numbers than i want to hear what the problem is this time. 

O and on top of that the 2 weeks of me renting a car, your telling me i did that to my self? 
If anyone is thinking about getting this kit, AWE might just blame your car. People have been saying 1,000s of the kits have been sold. To WHO? This kit is new, How many Real dyno numbers are really online for people to see? 
Also avoiding the fact that their kit still isn't putting out the appropriate numbers and blaming all(intake+turboback) of my other components on the low #s.

I get what i paid for? I paid over 5k for AWE parts lol. Its clear i did get what i paid for. All im asking is for a discounted price on a turboback NOT a free one.

_Modified by awb17x at 12:04 PM 10-27-2008_


_Modified by awb17x at 12:06 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Im happy im not the only one that belives its bull ****. And If anyone wants to go on there site and read were they say ANY and again ANY intake would work with this kit. than why didnt that one. 

I dont wanna hear , Well we didnt test that one. If you didnt test it dont make a comment like that, or am i the only one that belives that?

As for my turboback again i said i can belive it might not be as good BUT you mean to tell me its holding me back 40hp? come on now. Im going to buy a turboback, and post dyno numbers than i want to hear what the problem is this time. 

O and on top of that the 2 weeks of me renting a car, your telling me i did that to my self? 
If anyone is thinking about getting this kit, AWE might just blame your car. People have been saying 1,000s of the kits have been sold. To WHO? This kit is new, How many Real dyno numbers are really online for people to see? 
Also avoiding the fact that their kit still isn't putting out the appropriate numbers and blaming all(intake+turboback) of my other components on the low #s.

I get what i paid for? I paid over 5k for AWE parts lol. Its clear i did get what i paid for. All im asking is for a discounted price on a turboback NOT a free one.

_Modified by awb17x at 12:04 PM 10-27-2008_

_Modified by awb17x at 12:06 PM 10-27-2008_

eh...give the kid 20% off like waterfest or H20 pricing or sumpin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Im happy im not the only one that belives its bull ****. And If anyone wants to go on there site and read were they say ANY and again ANY intake would work with this kit. than why didnt that one. 

I dont wanna hear , Well we didnt test that one. If you didnt test it dont make a comment like that, or am i the only one that belives that?

As for my turboback again i said i can belive it might not be as good BUT you mean to tell me its holding me back 40hp? come on now. Im going to buy a turboback, and post dyno numbers than i want to hear what the problem is this time. 

O and on top of that the 2 weeks of me renting a car, your telling me i did that to my self? 
If anyone is thinking about getting this kit, AWE might just blame your car. People have been saying 1,000s of the kits have been sold. To WHO? This kit is new, How many Real dyno numbers are really online for people to see? 
Also avoiding the fact that their kit still isn't putting out the appropriate numbers and blaming all(intake+turboback) of my other components on the low #s.

I get what i paid for? I paid over 5k for AWE parts lol. Its clear i did get what i paid for. All im asking is for a discounted price on a turboback NOT a free one.

_Modified by awb17x at 12:04 PM 10-27-2008_

_Modified by awb17x at 12:06 PM 10-27-2008_

It might be safe to assume AWE meant any aftermarket CAI that is specifically designed to at least be a good as stock. And what about your homemade exhaust and leaky PCV?
It was easy to be sympathetic at the beginning when it was taking so long. But now that it is clear that much of the delay was due to your own previous aftermarket choices it is getting harder to not see your posts as whining. Just man up and make sure your future choices include well researched, tested, and quality upgrades for your ride. 
If AWE won't step up and give you deep discounts on stuff that is not their fault, maybe one of the other after market sponsers will feel bad for you and provide some freebies.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
It might be safe to assume AWE meant any aftermarket CAI that is specifically designed to at least be a good as stock. And what about your homemade exhaust and leaky PCV?


After 17 years of being in business, we thought that was a safe assumption to make, but this thread told us not to assume anything. We adjusted our site to make it perfectly clear that our claims depend on use with properly engineered products.
Some companies take a very conservative approach to tuning and will not sell their products if they are to be mixed and matched with other brands. That tends to make their products very expensive, and really limits their appeal to the very, very hardcore. 
Designing your parts to be able to work with other brands unfortunately also means that you are opening yourself up to threads like this...


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
If AWE won't step up and give you deep discounts on stuff that is not their fault, maybe one of the other after market sponsers will feel bad for you and provide some freebies. 


According to PMs from awb17x, a competitor already has done so in exchange for him making negative posts about us after receiving the products.
I don't know if that is the truth, or he is just trying to blackmail us, but this whole experience has really disappointed us and made both G.I.A.C. and us think twice about doing similar support in the future. 
The last person to touch your car should not be the one who inherits the sole responsibility of correcting all the bad things done to the car previously.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

One question I have for AWE is, the AWE sight did say 315 crank HP on stock intake and IC, so is that still accurate? And that would be about 300 whp on a FWD right? (which is where I want to be around)Im asking cuz I am thinking about this kit for my TT which is already getting around 240 whp off a K03 and 3 in TBE. What would be my expected gains in whp by going to this kit? If I do the kit then I will upgrade my intake and with the 3 in TBE (200 cell cat) then I would think I am in the 320 crank HP. Has AWE dont this kit on the new TT yet? I like the no fueling aspect cuz of less $$$$ spent and you can upgrade later if you like.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
After 17 years of being in business, we thought that was a safe assumption to make, but this thread told us not to assume anything. We adjusted our site to make it perfectly clear that our claims depend on use with properly engineered products.


I was playing with your turbo in the bath tub and almost lost my "special purpose"! Your site did not provide any warnings at all about how sharp those blades are. I just about knocked my hair dryer in the bath with me. Put up some proper warnings before someone else almost gets killed. 


_Modified by kayaker10 at 3:29 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
I was playing with your turbo in the bath tub and almost lost my "purpose in life"! Your site did not provide any warnings at all about how sharp those blades are. I just about knocked my hair dryer in the bath with me. Put up some proper warnings before someone else almost gets killed. 








I didn't know people in Oregon had running water


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re:*

Okay, let me start off by saying that I have been keeping very close track of this thread since it first appeared. 
I think that AWE and GAIC performed WAY beyond their obligations. (I really wished I lived close enough to you guys to recieve that level of service!) In all honesty, because of this thread I am much MORE likely now to buy those companies products! 
HUGE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to AWE! 
To the OP. It sucks what happened. However, you should NOT be mad at AWE for YOUR mistakes. AWE took responsibility for everything that COULD have been their problem and then when they found that it was NOT their fault. the told you how to fix it and did NOT bill you for YOUR PROBLEM. and you want a freebie??? Am I the only one that sees somethign wrong with this? You already got several hundred dollars worth of diagnostics for *FREE* so consider your sympathy freebie delivered.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_One question I have for AWE is, the AWE sight did say 315 crank HP on stock intake and IC, so is that still accurate? And that would be about 300 whp on a FWD right? (which is where I want to be around)Im asking cuz I am thinking about this kit for my TT which is already getting around 240 whp off a K03 and 3 in TBE. What would be my expected gains in whp by going to this kit? If I do the kit then I will upgrade my intake and with the 3 in TBE (200 cell cat) then I would think I am in the 320 crank HP. Has AWE dont this kit on the new TT yet? I like the no fueling aspect cuz of less $$$$ spent and you can upgrade later if you like.

I wished I lived in your world. 5% drivetrain loss


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
According to PMs from awb17x, a competitor already has done so in exchange for him making negative posts about us after receiving the products.
I don't know if that is the truth, or he is just trying to blackmail us, but this whole experience has really disappointed us and made both G.I.A.C. and us think twice about doing similar support in the future. 



HOLY ****! If that first part is true... Damn!









I've been watching this thread a lot cause I've been considering the AWE K04 kit for a little bit now. It's interesting to see this unfold. 


_Modified by Minimaulak at 2:29 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_







I didn't know people in Oregon had running water









That's OK. I didn't know they had any german cars in Ohio.


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
That's OK. I didn't know they had any german cars in Ohio.

West Virginia Bob, West Virginia.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (jeremy_matrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy_matrix* »_
West Virginia Bob, West Virginia.









And yes West Virginia is a state. It's not western Virginia


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

If another company, has contacted you to say bad things about another company, that approach is grossly illegal and unethical.
Good thing for you is AWE and GIAC have helped you well beyond their scope of duty and haven't left you high and dry. The current sponsor of this thread has a habit of leaving customers high and dry when they make compliants or state the issues they have with their products publicly. I myself had experienced it. I even got a legal letter from the Australian rep for speaking about my experience and he threatened to sue me for defamation and loss of business.
At the end of the day, we all know you tried to save money by getting some poorly designed parts, fujita and custom exhaust. You really stuffed yourself over and want to push the blame onto someone else. 
Be happy they worked on your car and were able to diagnose the car correctly as to what was causing the problems. When it comes to tuning cars and upgrading it, problems can be encountered which may cause you to spend time and money loaning a car etc. If the problem was caused by a faulty AWE part or poor programming by GIAC, I'm sure they would have reimbursed you in some way shape or form. But the problem at the end of the day was caused by the cheap fujita air intake and even cheaper exhaust.
Some companies are out there to use examples of such situations to attempt to discredit another reputable company, by feeding the person experiencing the problems little lies and hints and tips. Don't fall prey to such an unethical company. No other tuning companies out there try to use people to hijack and mislead people other than one tuning company.
AWE/GIAC, let you make your problems publicly known to help every member on the forum learn something about tuning cars and they offered you their expertise. Now thats customer service and a company that is willing to put its reputation on the line, instead of asking you to keep quiet as they sort the problem out.

_Modified by aussievfrss at 4:25 PM 10-27-2008_


_Modified by aussievfrss at 4:30 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

Are you serious.... 315crank mean 300whp for you








expect 13-15% loss. 315crank mean 270 whp with optimal bolt-on (DV, PCV, good intake, IC + DP). 



_Modified by jeff2.0t at 4:29 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
And yes West Virginia is a state. It's not western Virginia

















I never claimed Oregonians can read









To the OP, your black GTI looks great!!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_

I never claimed Oregonians can read









To the OP, your black GTI looks great!! 


I just wanna make this clear. I never took anything from anyone for free other than GIAC checking out my car. No one has paid me off to do anything crazy like that. This isnt the sopranos were people are getting paid off to do stuff like that sorry. like I told Rich im loyal guy. 
I thought id just clear that up. Ill be posting a new dyno tonight


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*

I was under the empression that FWDs only had max 10% drive train loss compared to rear wheel. I thought that is why Audi came up with quattro, to go AWD when wheels spin then FWD under normal conditions to minimize drive train loss. But still if I can get 320 crank HP from the kit without fueling then Im happy. I am currently doing 0 60 in 5.5 with a K03 and TBE on GIAC tune, so Im hoping for a few tenths shaved off with the kit. SO if the drive train is more then I might be at 225 whp now but still getting a 5.5 time.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

I dont think you can manage 320 crank without fuelling, your A/F ratio will be to lean.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

I thought i would add this as well. For all the money i have spent on this kit, I prob should have gone with the VF BT. 

Again tonight im going to get this dynoed on the SAME dyno. on GIAC dyno my car put down 235hp. Most stage 2 guys are above that but i should be happy right? come on now Todd. Put your self in my shoes. I cant even take off the kit and sell it with out taken a big loss. I cant return it because its going to cost me more money to get it taken off. Loss Loss for me. But if you have been thinking about getting the AWE kit. This is how they take care of you if you dont put the numbers down that they say.
There wasnt anything major wrong with my car.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*

Kinda why Im asking AWE cuz their site says 325 with FMIC and stock intake, so I would think that if the claims are true then with an intake and highflow exhaust I should get 315-320 crank without fueling. At least that would be great for me without doing fueling. And if I can get that then I should be down to about 5.2 secs or lower for my 0 60 times.
Plus their numbers are for the A3 I think so Im hoping they numbers will be higher on the TT.


_Modified by sTTeve at 5:19 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Now AWEs kit is the same S3 K04 as the others just without fueling, which is coming, so the hardware is not the problem. Try getting flashed by another tune company and see what happens. And when the AWE fueling comes out get it. Again what was your base whp before the upgrade? If you gained 50+ HP then thats not bad. ANd get that TBE replaced ASAP. Like I said before you may have got a factory car that was under the power curb, as some are above the curve.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_Kinda why Im asking AWE cuz their site says 325 with FMIC and stock intake, so I would think that if the claims are true then with an intake and highflow exhaust I should get 315-320 crank without fueling. At least that would be great for me without doing fueling. And if I can get that then I should be down to about 5.2 secs or lower for my 0 60 times.


and how would you feel after you bought it that you only put down 235hp on the dyno?


_Quote, originally posted by *PMs* »_ Im not taken the free parts from the other people because i think its shady, It almost feels like they are trying to pay me off to talk **** about you. which i dont wanna do. i just wanna enjoy my car and get what i paid for

(8:10 AM 10-27-2008) [email protected]: You are somewhat correct but think of this realisitcally, we can not test every intake on the market, there are hundreds out there and it's justy not possible. We tested all of the major mfg's for euro cars. Japanese intake are not the norm for euro cars so it was not at the top of the list to test, and it's still impossible to test them all.

(8:13 AM 10-27-2008) [email protected]: Thank you for being an honest consumer as we know for a fact some of our rivals do operate in this manner trying to get people to talk ****. Like I said I am doing my best and as soon as I hear something it will be addressed and I will contact you with info. Thank you for your patience and please do not look at the posts I made this morning as anger or anything else. I had to address them since they were made as people are questioning our integrity now due to all of the other people chiming in and not really reading the whole post. I respinded to yours and their posts so that everyone is up to date.
(8:15 AM 10-27-2008) awb17x: Than that comment shouldnt be made. You helped me pick which k04 to go with. You AWE or ******, I my self dont like ******. So i went with you guys thinking id be saving money, and in the end i havent. I had to rent a car like i said for 2 weeks. which was very costly. Buy a new intake. No one has really compt me for this. GIAC yeah they looked over my car because everyone thought it was the flash. So yeah they are going to look at it. because by the dyno it looked like my car was flashed with a stock tune. Im willing to pay you for the turboback but i do think i should get a good discount. And Just alittle information, ------------- was trying to pay me off buy given me free parts and flash. I my self think that is very shady.


Just to clear that up. Like i said Rich, I didnt take anything from anyone. I just want a good discount on YOUR turbobacks. With all the time/money i have spent because of this. 


_Modified by awb17x at 5:27 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

The TBE is all on you since it was an untested non stock exhaust, no comp there IMHO. GIAC did well to give free diags. We all feel for you and a proven TBE might get you another 10-20 whp. The main thing is does your car feel faster and hold boost longer right now? And did you know your base whp?


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

Just a thought, when the wrong CAI was hooked up and the ECU got wrong readings from the mis sized MAF, was or is a reset/throttle body alignment performed so the ECU was back to normal?


----------



## mk5wagen (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
G.I.A.C. is handling the investigation for us since this customer is in California and we are in PA.
From what I understand, reverting to the stock intake and correcting for the leaking PVC kit netted the 240whp on 91 octane. The customer has Neuspeed P-flow on order, but I do not know if that has been tested yet. 

Im pretty sure that most of that power that he gained had to do with fixing that leaking PVC....


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (mk5wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk5wagen* »_
Im pretty sure that most of that power that he gained had to do with fixing that leaking PVC....


235hp is with the pvc fixed + VF intake i believe, because there A3 that they have had the shop had one.

so it went from 209 HP -> 235hp







again most stage 2 guys have more power than my k04 lol 


_Modified by awb17x at 6:09 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

was the 209 on the K03 or on the K04 before the intake and PCV fix? So if your custom TBE is replaced and you get another 20 whp then thats a gain of 45 hp, not bad but still slightly low.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

235hp is with the pvc fixed + VF intake i believe, because there A3 that they have had the shop had one.

so it went from 209 HP -> 235hp







again most stage 2 guys have more power than my k04 lol 

_Modified by awb17x at 6:09 PM 10-27-2008_

Just a quick note, that 235whp is on the GIAC mustang dyno where a stock A3 made 167whp running perfectly. I'm going to blow cold air directly from my mouth into Awb17x's car when he dynos on a dynojet... that should be good for at least 40 or 50hp right?


----------



## nico81 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I have had similiar problems with my own car before I worked in this industry and let me tell you a little something about this, when the problems stem from parts YOU put on the car (as mine did) how and more importantly why do you expect a manufacturer to give you a deal? 
Bottom line is that NONE of AWE's parts caused the issues with your car as proven by the fact that the intake removal netted more HP on the dyno. Not one sigle part provided by us was faulty or had to be replaced correct?


This seems to happen time and time again with manufactures stating certain figures for their kits and customers buying them thinking they will get the same results as the manufacturer claims however they don't!
Why can't Manufacturers be more transparent about exactly what has been done to the car to achieve these numbers. sometimes people quote "our kit achieves 300hp" later on you find out that you also need TBE and IT to get the numbers so in actual fact the kit only produces 270hp with all other parts stock.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

And we all know whos the worst at over promising and under delivering








..they Always give Pathetic Reasons.
315 at crank with stock intercooler and airbox and stock tbe is not bad, equates to about 270-280hp at the wheels.
The current exhaust he has on is still holding his car and the kit back heaps.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_And we all know whos the worst at over promising and under delivering








..they Always give Pathetic Reasons.
315 at crank with stock intercooler and airbox and stock tbe is not bad, equates to about 270-280hp at the wheels.
The current exhaust he has on is still holding his car and the kit back heaps. 









I guess you really are just that jealous to bring us into this thread that has nothing to do with us. Why don't you pm the op and ask him who offered him what?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_Just a quick note, that 235whp is on the GIAC mustang dyno where a stock A3 made 167whp running perfectly. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It seems this fact continues to be overlooked. 235 whp on GIAC's dyno is not the same as 235whp on a dynojet or our dyno for that matter. You have to look at the delta from the baseline!

_Quote, originally posted by *nico81* »_Why can't Manufacturers be more transparent about exactly what has been done to the car to achieve these numbers. 


If you take a look at our site I think you'll find we're very transparent about how we reach our #s. You'll find baseline test results as well as what hardware was on the car for each test. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:19 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Regardless of who approached whom first. As a matter of fact, all avenues of support and investigation should be exhausted before anyone approaches another company for help and vice versa. As a competitor no advice should be given until AWE and GIAC can't actually solve the problem, which in this case it is not so.
At the end of the day his car has only been with GIAC for a week and they have managed to specifiy the problems with his car, which were completely unrelated to the AWE kit, GIAC software or the installation service provided by the shop. His problem was his air intake and exhaust system.
I have nothing to be jealous about. I have the VF RSS kit and its working beautifully. Lets not make this about me, but focus on the wider issues of what went wrong with this installa and review and let it be a lesson to all out there, that before doing turbo upgrades, have a look at whats currently installed on your car and make sure it compliments the kit you purchase.
Its like buying a howitzer shell to use with a pistol and expecting it to make a big bang.

_Modified by aussievfrss at 7:26 PM 10-27-2008_


_Modified by aussievfrss at 7:27 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Regardless of who approached whom first. As a matter of fact, all avenues of support and investigation should be exhausted before anyone approaches another company for help. As a competitor no advice should be given until AWE and GIAC can't actually solve the problem, which in this case it is not so.
At the end of the day his car has only been with GIAC for a week and they have managed to specifiy the problems with his car, which were completely unrelated to the AWE kit, GIAC software or the installation service provided by the shop. His problem was his air intake and exhaust system.


You missed my point. You are dragging us into a thread that we have no involvement in. Its not about who approached who first. I think the op said he was approached by someone offering free parts for slander. That was certainly not us as you seem to believe.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Interesting to see who approached him for free parts to slander than.
I think such behaviour should be made public for all to know. Its a disgrace to act in such a way.
Regardless of who it was, thats poor business ethics.



_Modified by aussievfrss at 7:59 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Interesting to see who approached him for free parts to slander than.
I think such behaviour should be made public for all to know. Its a disgrace to act in such a way.
Regardless of who it was, thats poor business ethics.

_Modified by aussievfrss at 7:59 PM 10-27-2008_

Yeah it would be interesting to see who, if anybody really did this.
Also all this talk about what numbers it put down when GIAC had it mean nothing. As most educated car people know every dyno is different and comparing your baseline from another dyno to one used after this kit is useless. I am sure the numbers from your second test on the original dyno will show us what this upgrade was really worth.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*



^^^ tonights runs
1st run was with the EuroJet PVC
2nd run was with STOCK PVC
3rd run was with Eurojet PVC
All runs with new intake.
I will also add that mayo went with me to dyno and you will all love to see how much HP he put down







k03 power w/ less money
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mr.Mayos mods,
2007 UG GTI - GIAC X-File, Eurojet FMIC, K+N drop in, VF SS kit
Koni Yellows, Vogtland 30mm springs, AWE Vent boost gauge
Awe 200 Cell DP, Neuspeed P-Flo w/ AEM dryflow filter

and again put down **hp less than I..












































and just for a side note, His DP did throw a Cell







he vagged it to make sure
...

Also wanna add this just for thought. Looks to me like GIAC has done really all the real work and really did put time in to the car. What has AWE really done in all of this other than make a call? There are many other future customers who might be thinking twice. Ill buy your TBE just so people can see its not my car. Also I ordered BSH Stage 2 PVC since all of this and waiting for that to come in the mail so i never have to hear about that. 
views-3933











_Modified by awb17x at 9:45 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_was the 209 on the K03 or on the K04 before the intake and PCV fix? So if your custom TBE is replaced and you get another 20 whp then thats a gain of 45 hp, not bad but still slightly low.


209= k04 w/o Pflow and PVC didnt seem to be that big of a issue when i ran on the dyno tonight.
So 240= K04 W/ Pflow and 3 runs 2 with SAME PVC EuroJet and 1 run with STOCK, And Notice Stock was less HP.


----------



## k2boarder2404 (Nov 25, 2006)

"Why hasnt AWE taken care of the OP? The numbers talk for them self, I know if i drop over 4 grand for a turbo kit and made only 40hp I would be hella pissed off"


_Modified by k2boarder2404 at 9:24 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

This is CRAZY I would FREEK if after spending 4 k this was the outcome. I'm really happy I went with Unitronic K04 kit..


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (zigger)*

Something has to be wrong with the op's set-up? My last dyno run I was making 246whp on a giac x-chip, vf intake, S3 ic, full awe tbe. I'm AWE K04 now, and I hope I didn't shell out 5k for a decrease in power







I know my butt dyno is telling me my car is faster, and I was holding off getting dynoed again until AWE has perfected their hpfp from which I was told is undergoing testing now. With fueling I hope to be 310whp.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

Just as a reference, I dyno'd right after Orlando (awb17x)... My car did have a CEL for cat inefficiency all day, but for some reason, after the dyno when i went and got gas it went away, I did check it with VAG and cleared the DTC's or whatever.
My best run was pretty much better than his worst run... something is definitely up with his car.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Could be a dud turbo...in extreme cases it does happen.
Are you still running the exhaust you have custom made?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah, he's still running that exhaust.


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re:*

Until he gets his exhaust problem taken care of we really can't come to a conclusion on this. Remember this is on 91 octane too for all you east coast people pushing big numbers. I too am interested in this kit as i am running the S3 intercooler and P-flo with AWE turbo back and GIAC . I've run this combo to a 13.62 in a dsg GLI on 100 octane. And i'd like to get into the 12's. Knowing the kit was tuned with my current exhaust and intercooler is a plus. ALSO! AWE has always had a disclaimer on thier site that you must run a full exhaust on this kit to run it safely. What does the OP run for a downpipe? is it a crimp bent downpipe? Is the cat just gutted from the stock DP? Is the o2 sensor in the right place? Was it not mandrel bent? Just the fact that his torque is so much lower then holdamayo's tels you his exhuast is a huge bottleneck. KO3 torque is equal to KO4 torque with AWE's kit because there is no fuel pump. Please stop complaining until you get a real exhaust on your car. You spent big money on a turbo kit, why not step up and get a real exhaust. I think AWE couldnt have been more clear about this.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Get that exhaust off...with a 400 cell cat and crush bend in it...thats robbing you of a lot of power...do you have your stock tbe still...put that on if you have too.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_ Until he gets his exhaust problem taken care of we really can't come to a conclusion on this. Remember this is on 91 octane too for all you east coast people pushing big numbers. I too am interested in this kit as i am running the S3 intercooler and P-flo with AWE turbo back and GIAC . I've run this combo to a 13.62 in a dsg GLI on 100 octane. And i'd like to get into the 12's. Knowing the kit was tuned with my current exhaust and intercooler is a plus. ALSO! AWE has always had a disclaimer on thier site that you must run a full exhaust on this kit to run it safely. What does the OP run for a downpipe? is it a crimp bent downpipe? Is the cat just gutted from the stock DP? Is the o2 sensor in the right place? Was it not mandrel bent? Just the fact that his torque is so much lower then holdamayo's tels you his exhuast is a huge bottleneck. KO3 torque is equal to KO4 torque with AWE's kit because there is no fuel pump. Please stop complaining until you get a real exhaust on your car. You spent big money on a turbo kit, why not step up and get a real exhaust. I think AWE couldnt have been more clear about this. 

I'm also inclined to agree about having a full decent TBE, this is a big hinderance to the op making power. I know the AWE K04 kit is awesome, once I put it on my car felt faster, especially in the top-end. I will have to get it dynoed soon, but because of $ I'm waiting to AWE has there fueling available. Short from a tbe, I'd say bad turbo? It does happen, look how many vw's had blown K03's? But no matter what, a x-filed gti & K04'd gti making almost same whp #'s shows something is def wrong, but on AWE's end I know they'll make it right. There a great bunch of guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by panzer 2.3 at 8:21 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## nico81 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_And we all know whos the worst at over promising and under delivering








..they Always give Pathetic Reasons.
315 at crank with stock intercooler and airbox and stock tbe is not bad, equates to about 270-280hp at the wheels.
The current exhaust he has on is still holding his car and the kit back heaps. 


Funny how when other companies explain why their kit didn't perform correctly you call them pathetic reasons. Yet AWE/GIAC does exactly the same thing and then its ok?


----------



## nico81 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_



whats up with those A/F?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (nico81)*

like some people said maybe the turbo is bad...but i would think GIAC checked that.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_Something has to be wrong with the op's set-up? My last dyno run I was making 246whp on a giac x-chip, vf intake, S3 ic, full awe tbe. I'm AWE K04 now, and I hope I didn't shell out 5k for a decrease in power







I know my butt dyno is telling me my car is faster, and I was holding off getting dynoed again until AWE has perfected their hpfp from which I was told is undergoing testing now. With fueling I hope to be 310whp.










or so you hope. you should really get your car dynoed. it would be very nice to show maybe its not only me. 
I find it really hard to belive a TBE given more than 20hp. I was thinking last night. If AWE wants to send me a turboback, Ill give them my Card. If i get the numbers they claim than i pay in full. When i dont than free?
just an ida.









again people there isnt anything wrong with my motor.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

I think the "conservativeness" of GIAC's dyno is false if he put down 235whp on their Mustang and 240whp on this dynojet. The 164whp "stock" car on the GIAC mustang must be an outlier. It looks as if their Mustang is also calibrated to read like a dynojet.
How do the A/F readings match up with VAG-COM?
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
I find it really hard to belive a TBE given more than 20hp. I was thinking last night. If AWE wants to send me a turboback, Ill give them my Card. If i get the numbers they claim than i pay in full. When i dont than free?
just an ida.









For the record, our TBE produces almost 20whp on a chipped K03. It should do the same if not more on a K04 car.
According to what G.I.A.C. saw, your current TBE is probably performing worse than a stock exhaust, so I would not be surprised if you recorded even more of a gain.
We do have a satisfaction guarantee, so if it did not perform as advertised you can return it. We'll contact you via PM to work out the details of this deal. 










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:58 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

^^ yeah Todd , But it would cost me money to get it taken off. inless you could work something out with GIAC, Because Andrew knows what route i would love to take if that was the case.


_Modified by awb17x at 6:43 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_yeah, he's still running that exhaust.

Orlando, you're still running the restrictive exhaust???















All of this discussion is a complete waste of everyone's time until you get a properly designed/engineered TBE as AWE states on their site; "Also, a properly designed performance turbo back exhaust is required for safe and optimal operation of this kit." Once you get one fitted and re-dyno to see the delta, THEN re-post information and AWE/GIAC/yourself/etc can discuss further. Until then, it's anyone's guess how much power the restrictive exhaust is withholding until you step up and get the proper components required (as stated by AWE to mate with their K04 kit).
Thank you.










_Modified by jeremy_matrix at 8:13 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (jeremy_matrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy_matrix* »_
Orlando, you're still running the crappy restrictive exhaust???















All of this discussion is a complete waste of everyone's time until you get a properly designed/engineered TBE as AWE states on their site; "Also, a properly designed performance turbo back exhaust is required for safe and optimal operation of this kit." Once you get one fitted and re-dyno to see the delta, THEN re-post information and AWE/GIAC/yourself/etc can discuss further. Until then, it's anyone's guess how much power the restrictive exhaust is withholding until you step up and get the proper components required (as stated by AWE to mate with their K04 kit).


Your still missing my point, I shell out another 1200 bucks for a TBE, And than i dont make the power? What return the TBE and take a loss on this k04? I Cant see my self buying it at full price. after dropin over 4 grand i should be at higher numbers. Anyways im waiting back from AWE to hear how much they are going to charge me for a TBE. And than ill get the dyno done again. By that time ill have everything AWE wants.


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Your still missing my point, I shell out another 1200 bucks for a TBE, And than i dont make the power? What return the TBE and take a loss on this k04? I Cant see my self buying it at full price. after dropin over 4 grand i should be at higher numbers. Anyways im waiting back from AWE to hear how much they are going to charge me for a TBE. And than ill get the dyno done again. By that time ill have everything AWE wants. 

Actually, I believe you're missing AWE's point Orlando. A properly designed TBE is not an option to NOT have. You can't make the power stated UNTIL you have all of the stated components; properly designed CAI, properly designed TBE, no PCV leaks(goes without saying IMHO), etc. In other words, *how can you feel you should be at higher numbers when you simply don't have the components stated by the mfr(AWE) that you need to make said power?*
Trying to remain professional here--if you couldn't afford the K04 kit and all of the necessary properly engineered components req'd to make the stated power, then perhaps it would have been prudent to wait a bit longer until you had all of the funds, then purchase the said items. This would have saved you(and many others) a lot of headache, no?
AWE would be going over the top once again to offer their TBE to you at a reduced cost when it's not their issue that you don't want to (or maybe don't have the money??) spend the money for it. Please don't get me wrong--I understand that money is tight these days. It's tight for most everyone. But please don't blame a mfr for issues that stem from your hesitancy to buy the products they informed you you needed from the get-go.
<end of rant>


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey guys i'm looking for the cheapest way to get a k04 onto my car can anyone help me?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (jeremy_matrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy_matrix* »_
Actually, I believe you're missing AWE's point Orlando. A properly designed TBE is not an option to NOT have. You can't make the power stated UNTIL you have all of the stated components; properly designed CAI, properly designed TBE, no PCV leaks(goes without saying IMHO), etc. In other words, *how can you feel you should be at higher numbers when you simply don't have the components stated by the mfr(AWE) that you need to make said power?*
Trying to remain professional here--if you couldn't afford the K04 kit and all of the necessary properly engineered components req'd to make the stated power, then perhaps it would have been prudent to wait a bit longer until you had all of the funds, then purchase the said items. This would have saved you(and many others) a lot of headache, no?
AWE would be going over the top once again to offer their TBE to you at a reduced cost when it's not their issue that you don't want to (or maybe don't have the money??) spend the money for it. Please don't get me wrong--I understand that money is tight these days. It's tight for most everyone. But please don't blame a mfr for issues that stem from your hesitancy to buy the products they informed you you needed from the get-go.
<end of rant>


Let me brake it down to you.

My intake is fine-
My PCV is fine-
And number are still low. When i do buy the TBE, and the numbers dont put up. Than what? Im stuck with over 6grand with of parts? Do you see what im saying at all or no? Also I do have the money because I have bought all this stuff in the past month. Im not worried about money to much.







I cant wait to hear what everyone will say once i get the TBE and the numbers are still low. Than what? Blame it on my motor? Even tho GIAC has tested that my motor is fine? come on now.


_Modified by awb17x at 9:25 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I'd like to see pics of awb17x's "improperly designed" exhaust. Sure it may not be mandrel bent, but OEM isn't exactly free-flowing either. Unless it is severely pinched off somewhere, it isn't going to perform much worse than one of the mass-produced TBE solutions out there. 
Dave


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

Let me brake it down to you.

My intake is fine-
My PCV is fine-
And number are still low. When i do buy the TBE, and the numbers dont put up. Than what? Im stuck with over 6grand with of parts? Do you see what im saying at all or no? 

I think we all see what your saying and all also know you are unfamiliar with how a turbo works. A restrictive exhaust costs power on a turbo motor. PERIOD. This what if you keep talking about is BS. Everybody in here watching this thread knows that when you put the exhaust on it will increase your power. With a free flowing exhaust the turbo will spool better. The tune you received also assumes your exhaust has a certain amount of flow. Just curious, how much did you pay for this custom exhaust?


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
When i do buy the TBE, and the numbers dont put up. Than what?


You're so determined to not make the alleged numbers that it doesn't matter if you do or don't. 
What happens when you get a proper TBE and the numbers post what they should be?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_I'd like to see pics of awb17x's "improperly designed" exhaust. Sure it may not be mandrel bent, but OEM isn't exactly free-flowing either. Unless it is severely pinched off somewhere, it isn't going to perform much worse than one of the mass-produced TBE solutions out there. 
Dave

Here you go. I don't even have to point out the issues. They are obvious:


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

Let me brake it down to you.

My intake is fine-
My PCV is fine-
And number are still low. When i do buy the TBE, and the numbers dont put up. Than what? Im stuck with over 6grand with of parts? Do you see what im saying at all or no? Also I do have the money because I have bought all this stuff in the past month. Im not worried about money to much.







I cant wait to hear what everyone will say once i get the TBE and the numbers are still low. Than what? Blame it on my motor? Even tho GIAC has tested that my motor is fine? come on now.

_Modified by awb17x at 9:25 AM 10-28-2008_

Ok, can you remind us which intake you have now?
Glad the PCV is fixed and has no gaping hole any longer.
The point is that you, nor anyone, can hypothesize why the numbers(read DELTA; gain from your baseline dyno(you did baseline before the kit, correct?) to your current post-dyno) are lower than expected UNTIL you have all of the components necessary to complement the kit.
I understand that when you add the TBE, if you're still down on power, you're going to be frustrated. However;
#1 at that point, further diagnosis can only commence with the TBE 
#2 how do you know that the TBE won't free up the currently inefficient system and you'll find the missing power? You just don't know until you take that step.

Your situation is like baking chocolate chip cookies. If you don't add the necessary chocolate chips, then it doesn't make them chocolate chip cookies (as the recipe states) now does it? Similarly, your current setup, without a properly engineered TBE added into the mix, doesn't make a properly running K04 kit (as AWE states) now does it?
If you're not worried about the money, then I'd suggest you order an AWE TBE right now, get it installed, and move forward. Until you do that, we're all just typing for no reason.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Here you go. I don't even have to point out the issues. They are obvious:
> 
> Orlando, I was going to suggest you simply try a 3-inch downpipe since that is typically where the most restriction can be found. After seeing photos of your custom exhaust, I'm not sure that would even help. At least it would be a less expensive option to see if you can increase your numbers.
> I do feel for you and hope you can get you car to show the numbers you want. That is a lot a money to spend for basically a stage II tune. As has been said before, this thread has become useless for judging the AWE Kit or the GIAC tune given the somewhat unique problems of your setup. If you can show another tuners guarantee that reimburses an independent shops labor costs, then you might have a better arguement for pleading for more money back than just the parts.
> ...


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here you go. I don't even have to point out the issues. They are obvious:









Is that a 2.25" pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_







Is that a 2.25" pipe?

some of the tube bends are 2.1" *O.D.*


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_I'd like to see pics of awb17x's "improperly designed" exhaust. Sure it may not be mandrel bent, but OEM isn't exactly free-flowing either. Unless it is severely pinched off somewhere, it isn't going to perform much worse than one of the mass-produced TBE solutions out there. 
Dave

What do you think now Dave?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (majid)*


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol that looks like my show room right now. I sell GMs


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweet exhaust! Where can I buy one?


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
some of the tube bends are 2.1" *O.D.* 



















































Orlando, why would you pay to have such a restrictive exhaust built when you were going with a larger turbo which moves more airflow and therefore needs a more efficient exhaust than stock (or what you had built)? It just makes no sense.










_Modified by jeremy_matrix at 10:50 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

how big is the downpipe? maybe try a run with open downpipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_lol that looks like my show room right now. I sell GMs









Sorry to hear that but it could be worse...I think...?


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

i'm surprised it doesn't have one of these welded in.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
What do you think now Dave?

I think that everyone is looking to blame a part that isn't their own. 
The stock catback has a nasty pinch off point right before the rear muffler. That and the fact that the stock catback has two mufflers versus his single high flow magnaflow. Plenty of people run K04 kits and K03s with the stock catback and have no issues. I've run AWE's 2.5" catback (versus 2.38" OD stock) on and off my car several times (currently off and sold) and aside from noise, there has been little significant difference. To claim that the catback is the sole issue with his vehicle is a bit preposterous. His exhaust may not look the nicest, but I don't think it flows worse than the stock CBE. Changing it out with another cat back won't give him the numbers he's expecting.
Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Todd: any pics of the downpipe or is it an off-the shelf unit?
Dave


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

awb17x,
Why don't you go into the classifieds section, but an aftermarket used DP and install it with your OEM catback (assuming you still have it). It should cost you approx. $400-$600 installed and then you will have your answer. You don't have to go with AWE's exhaust...even if you do, I think I have seen a couple of those for sale in the classifieds recently.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Orlando,
I sent you a PM earlier. E-mail me back when you are available.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

What a crazy thread, I'm gonna try to get dynoed this week, to help with specualtion. I was gonna wait till AWE perfects there upcoming fueling upgrade for the K04, which I hear is now inhouse, and ready to undergo testing. My last dyno run netted 246whp on a giac x-file + other mods, but I'm curious to see where I'm at now? I'm very happy with my mods as is. If I want blistering speed, I'll jump on my sportbike, but I like how AWE has helped me & my wife's car come along. They are good people, and swapped out my cat when I was having issues. Todd, Mike, Rich & John who I've dealt with have all been most helpfull. I know there a business, and want to make a profit, but the way they go about business has been honorable, & I'm 100% sure if there at fault for any issue, they will correct there end. Can you guy's get me on the dyno this week? Here are my current performance mods:
AWE K04 kit
AWE downpipe w/ metal cat
AWE cat-back exhaust
AWE porsche DV
AWE GIAC tuned
AWE S3 intercooler
AWE supplied VF intake w/ mod filter
AWE supplied VF mounts (3)
AWE supplied H&R Cup kit
AWE noise pipe delete w/ custom billet plug
BSH PCV 
NGK plugs
slotted/drilled rotors
hawk ceramic pads
wiechers strut bar
Weight reduced
LMK, Thanks


----------



## dooglaz (Sep 10, 2007)

This thread is like watching a soap opera. Blackmail, lies, slander...... what will happen next?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (dooglaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dooglaz* »_This thread is like watching a soap opera. Blackmail, lies, slander...... what will happen next?

OP will install a new exhaust and will run a 3 second quarter mile.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
OP will install a new exhaust and will run a 3 second quarter mile.









And want AWE to discount some new tires.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (dooglaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dooglaz* »_This thread is like watching a soap opera. Blackmail, lies, slander...... what will happen next?

internet murder! lol


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (kayaker10)*

LOL







^^


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
OP will install a new exhaust and will run a 3 second quarter mile.









Only if it's APR's TBE








I haven't been in this forum for a few years... it's good to see you guys haven't stepped up your professionalism. APR must have quite the employee handbook that even their newbie employees are posting like the well-seasoned ones. Props to Keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Todeshandler at 1:00 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (Todeshandler)*

sorry back, Had to really work today. Anyways Todd cant check emails at work. ill send you one once i get home and read up on all of this. 
I never said my turboback was amazing but i dont think its making me lose 40+ hp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_What a crazy thread, I'm gonna try to get dynoed this week, to help with specualtion. I was gonna wait till AWE perfects there upcoming fueling upgrade for the K04, which I hear is now inhouse, and ready to undergo testing. My last dyno run netted 246whp on a giac x-file + other mods, but I'm curious to see where I'm at now? I'm very happy with my mods as is. If I want blistering speed, I'll jump on my sportbike, but I like how AWE has helped me & my wife's car come along. They are good people, and swapped out my cat when I was having issues. Todd, Mike, Rich & John who I've dealt with have all been most helpfull. I know there a business, and want to make a profit, but the way they go about business has been honorable, & I'm 100% sure if there at fault for any issue, they will correct there end. Can you guy's get me on the dyno this week? Here are my current performance mods:
AWE K04 kit
AWE downpipe w/ metal cat
AWE cat-back exhaust
AWE porsche DV
AWE GIAC tuned
AWE S3 intercooler
AWE supplied VF intake w/ mod filter
AWE supplied VF mounts (3)
AWE supplied H&R Cup kit
AWE noise pipe delete w/ custom billet plug
BSH PCV 
NGK plugs
slotted/drilled rotors
hawk ceramic pads
wiechers strut bar
Weight reduced
LMK, Thanks











Shawn,
Thanks for the kind words. John will be in touch with you about setting up an appointment.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_sorry back, Had to really work today. Anyways Todd cant check emails at work. ill send you one once i get home and read up on all of this. 
I never said my turboback was amazing but i dont think its making me lose 40+ hp

Where are you getting 40+ hp from. Now you are comparing wheel hp to crank hp to make it sound better, or worse







You are about 25 hp TO THE WHEELS off of claimed. As stated by many people in this thread that know what they are talking about, a restrictive exhaust could rob you of 20+ hp to the wheels. The rest could be made up by the difference in dynos.
Here, maybe this will help you understand
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/turbo.htm


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Shawn,
Thanks for the kind words. John will be in touch with you about setting up an appointment. 

Done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_
Done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ill be ordering there TBE this weeken, and than lets see what everyone has to say.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

You are wanting a TBE just cuz you car doesnt make the numbers? Again if you didnt do a base line dyno then you dont know what gains you are getting. And all cars arent the same, your engine is fine but might be an under achiever compared to others coming off the line, just a fact. That custom exhaust looks like crap and who ever did it should give you your money back. Get a real TBE and your numbers WILL improve and no one should give it to you free. Even if you dont get the numbers you want the exhaust will still be helping. I think you went the cheap way but wanted big numbers and are now mad cuz you didnt get them.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Better get a refund from the idiot who made your exhaust...its terrible
If GIAC says your car is performing fine and its not the engine or turbo...than I would believe them. 
Make sure once you have it installed you go on the same dyno again.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Better get a refund from the idiot who made your exhaust...its terrible
If GIAC says your car is performing fine and its not the engine or turbo...than I would believe them. 
Make sure once you have it installed you go on the same dyno again.

I will the guy only charges 20 bucks for the use of the dyno


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Goodluck...make sure once you have the AWE TBE installed, clear any error codes and drive the car around hard for about 40 miles for the ecu to re adapt to the changes made.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*















I don't get it, if the OP is so worried about spending more money on a TBE and still not making advertised numbers, why not just do a dyno run with the exhaust disconnected altogether, taking what he has on the car right now completely out of the equation. That way he could get a better idea of how much his current exhaust restriction is costing him in HP/Torque...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Todeshandler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Todeshandler* »_
Only if it's APR's TBE








I haven't been in this forum for a few years... it's good to see you guys haven't stepped up your professionalism. APR must have quite the employee handbook that even their newbie employees are posting like the well-seasoned ones. Props to Keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Todeshandler at 1:00 PM 10-28-2008_

Ever heard of a joke?


----------



## tdubvdubforlife (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

well I just read this whole thread...and hopefully nobody is surprised, but I must say I feel dumber...


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (tdubvdubforlife)*

This thread was like the anticipation of great sex with a hooker. Pay up front, afterwords feeling disillusioned, empty, expectations turned out to be a fantasty, and feeling ashamed to talk about it to anyone. If only you had a bigger pipe, things may have turned out differently.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (kayaker10)*

Why would a hooker care what size your pipe is?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (nascent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nascent* »_Why would a hooker care what size your pipe is? 

I don't about where you live, but all the hookers around here have turbos.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

My ideal hooker is a lot like an old lawnmower. 
Loud, sputtering, greasy and covered in dried remnants of previous use.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (utekineir)*

Do you have the new TBE on yet? Any improvements?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_Do you have the new TBE on yet? Any improvements?

No my wife has been in the hospital. So haven't had time. ill be back monday


----------



## knightstick (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
No my wife has been in the hospital. So haven't had time. ill be back monday 

hope she's ok


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (knightstick)*

Yea I hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
No my wife has been in the hospital. So haven't had time. ill be back monday 

Hope all is well and we wish you nothing but the best for you and your wife.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Why don't you just take exhaust off and dyno? No exhaust will certainly make sure you don't have any problems with it heh... 
Just unbolt the thing after downpipe and put it on the side...do a dyno pull, bolt the thing back up.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (mescaline)*

im back. I just ordered a turboback. My wife is doing good now.

eurojet TB


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

glad 2 hear the wife is doin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Glad your wife is OK bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (majid)*

so any updates yet with the new TBE? Still keeping my eye on this as I might want to get their kit too.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_so any updates yet with the new TBE? Still keeping my eye on this as I might want to get their kit too.


it should be here tuesday


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*

besides the HP issue, does the kit feel like its pulling harder than before and holding boost longer?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_besides the HP issue, does the kit feel like its pulling harder than before and holding boost longer?

yes very much so.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*

well then the hard pull till redline and holding higher boost longer is better than a few missing HP. Max HP is only for a sec then it tappers off so the hard pull and longer boost is giving you a faster car right? Im sure you will get about 10-15 more hp from the TBE if not more.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_well then the hard pull till redline and holding higher boost longer is better than a few missing HP. Max HP is only for a sec then it tappers off so the hard pull and longer boost is giving you a faster car right? Im sure you will get about 10-15 more hp from the TBE if not more.

To tell you the truth i just stop caring. AWE didnt help me with any discount. After a few emails with todd. So after my TBE and i post the dyno and thats going to be the end to this kit. If i were you i would go with euro jet k04 and not buy the AWE ko4, because if you look at a few past people who have bought from awe and have had problems. this is there answer.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_But it is ultimately not our fault or GIAC's fault as it is not related to our products. Something is wrong with your car and neither AWE or GIAC is able to fix it over the internet or phone.


so i guess its always the customer cars and never the product. Spend your money some where eles, but again its your money and do what you want. GIAC is good in my book as well as Exalt.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*

I think that was a pretty fair statement from Todd? I myself, and countless otheres have AWE's K04 kit with no problems or complaints. Once, I get permission I'll post my latest dyno sheets. I think you'll be greatly surprised







I'm testing out a few products for them, thus the reasons I need to ask permission, but what I can tell you, my original K04 was 290+WHP, but the new #'s are much higher







I'll talk to them & I'll try to post some sheets tommorow night.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*

what mods did you have to get the 290 whp?


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*

i dont see why anyone would buy the kit without fueling. you cant expect a slightly bigger turbo to do wonders when already the stock turbo runs out of fuel. i wouldnt tell people that they should go somewhere else but rather tell them that if they want to be happy with their money spent to get fueling with the kit. otherwise it just seems pointless. everyone is teetering around 300whp with fueling it seems like.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
To tell you the truth i just stop caring. AWE didnt help me with any discount. After a few emails with todd. So after my TBE and i post the dyno and thats going to be the end to this kit. If i were you i would go with euro jet k04 and not buy the AWE ko4, because if you look at a few past people who have bought from awe and have had problems. this is there answer.


Real nice, Orlando.
I started an e-mail dialog with you asking some very basic questions regarding exactly what testing you were doing to ensure that your expectations were correct regarding what the TBE would do, and you stopped responding.
I have been at the SEMA show for the last week, and now I see you had a family emergency which may have interrupted our communication, but for the record I NEVER denied you a discount. I wanted more info before I quoted you a price. 
Sorry if it was not fast enough for you, but you are not telling the whole story here. And for the record, I am still not sure why we even had to give a discount here for a TBE, but I was still willing to do so based on what answers I got from you.


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

MmmmMMMmm. I love the smell of burnt bridges in the morning. 

I'm still interested in seeing the dyno with the TBE once that's on there. Should be interesting to see the gains/loss difference.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

I wonder what A.W.E. is going to do once he gets TBE and dynos the same numbers, seeing as GIAC established that nothing is wrong with his car and that software is ok and all that.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_I wonder what A.W.E. is going to do once he gets TBE and dynos the same numbers, seeing as GIAC established that nothing is wrong with his car and that software is ok and all that.

Would you put a smaller than stock exhaust on your stage 3 and expect to achieve the same numbers you are getting now?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
Would you put a smaller than stock exhaust on your stage 3 and expect to achieve the same numbers you are getting now?

Exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If a larger properly made free flowing exhaust from any mfg can add up to 20 hp, what makes you think that a smaller than stock homemade exhaust can't take away 10,15,20 hp? Especially on a stage 3 car...


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And for the record, I am still not sure why we even had to give a discount here for a TBE, but I was still willing to do so based on what answers I got from you.

Now that's going above and beyond.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to AWE Tuning!!!


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
Would you put a smaller than stock exhaust on your stage 3 and expect to achieve the same numbers you are getting now?

Touche!


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
Would you put a smaller than stock exhaust on your stage 3 and expect to achieve the same numbers you are getting now?


or so we hope


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

or so we hope









Keep your head up bro. I know you ended up having to spend more money than you originally thought when purchasing the kit, but it WILL be better once that exhaust is put on. You seem doubtful it will work but you have to listen to what others are saying that know what they are talking about. If you want to hold somebody accountable, it should be whomever made that exhaust for you. If they, in any way whatsoever see themselves as exhaust professionals, then they should have done a much better job. They don't even have to be familiar with a turbo motor to know going down in size causes loss of power. A discount from AWE is not necessary, but a refund from the "custom" exhaust maker should be 100% called for


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_what mods did you have to get the 290 whp?

These where my previous performance mods:
AWE K04 kit
AWE downpipe w/ metal cat
AWE cat-back exhaust
AWE porsche DV
AWE GIAC tuned
AWE S3 intercooler
AWE supplied VF intake w/ mod filter
AWE supplied VF mounts (3)
AWE supplied H&R Cup kit
AWE noise pipe delete w/ custom billet plug
BSH PCV stage 2
slotted/drilled rotors
hawk ceramic pads
wiechers strut bar
Weight reduced
As, I said earlier these are actually my old mods, many new parts have been added= a much larger increase in Whp. Look for a thread on this in the next day or two


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_

As, I said earlier these are actually my old mods, many new parts have been added= a much larger increase in Whp. Look for a thread on this in the next day or two









Gee, I wonder if it could be fuel related


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*

so 290whp without fueling upgrades? Thats right on with thier numbers. Is the AWE Porsche DV any different than others? Hows it working out, an easy install or what?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
Gee, I wonder if it could be fuel related
















Mums the word


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_so 290whp without fueling upgrades? Thats right on with thier numbers. Is the AWE Porsche DV any different than others? Hows it working out, an easy install or what?
It's a simple mechanical valve that's maintenance free, I know it was a porsche design tested up to 750hp. It's a tiny bit louder than stock, and seems to hold boost well







+ for 130.00 I think a good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Mine was installed when I went K04, but I heard it's easy.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_
These where my previous performance mods:
AWE K04 kit
AWE downpipe w/ metal cat
AWE cat-back exhaust
AWE porsche DV
AWE GIAC tuned
AWE S3 intercooler
AWE supplied VF intake w/ mod filter


^^^ That is your performance mods. And the only thing on your list that i dont have his the AWE DP+CB , but as of tomorrow ill have my Euro Jet Turboback installed. And maybe later in the week ill go get dynoed. 

and your at 290whp , im at 240whp with out the TBE.
so lets see if this is really holding me back 50hp. 

_Modified by awb17x at 8:16 PM 11-10-2008_


_Modified by awb17x at 8:17 PM 11-10-2008_


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

don't forget, he's probably on the 93 octane tune, where you'll be on the 91 octane... should be a little less power... not 50hp less though


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_don't forget, he's probably on the 93 octane tune, where you'll be on the 91 octane... should be a little less power... not 50hp less though









lets set a date mike lol this time we can use the "in house HP". jk jk haha
I might go this coming weekend tho


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_don't forget, he's probably on the 93 octane tune, where you'll be on the 91 octane... should be a little less power... not 50hp less though









As well, 290whp on one dyno *CANNOT* compare to 240whp on another dyno. Remember that dyno numbers from dyno to dyno *ARE NOT* comparable. However, the delta (gain or loss from your previous dyno session on that dyno) is comparable and relevant.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (jeremy_matrix)*

get that TBE on yet?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_
These where my previous performance mods:
AWE K04 kit
AWE downpipe w/ metal cat
AWE cat-back exhaust
AWE porsche DV
AWE GIAC tuned
AWE S3 intercooler
AWE supplied VF intake w/ mod filter
AWE supplied VF mounts (3)
AWE supplied H&R Cup kit
AWE noise pipe delete w/ custom billet plug
BSH PCV stage 2
slotted/drilled rotors
hawk ceramic pads
wiechers strut bar
Weight reduced
As, I said earlier these are actually my old mods, many new parts have been added= a much larger increase in Whp. Look for a thread on this in the next day or two










I just thought of something... Where did you dyno your car? Also no i didnt get my TBE. its on its way they shipped it a few days late waiting on some clamps


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*

installed the eurojet Turboback today.







sounds alot better ill tell you that much


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*

how does it feel


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dirty2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty2003* »_how does it feel


i wont make that comment because last time i did i only made 209hp lol ill go get it dynoed at that same place


----------



## dirty2003 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*

lol ok man... tell me when your gunna dyno


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

LOL I am dying to see the results. But seriosuly bros.how does it feel?


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (awb17x)*

nice dyno results!
and btw...those rims look awesome on that car! what kind are they??


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

Looking for some good results now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (liloldbie)*

good luck with the dyno. can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Review Awe-K04-**DYNO NUMBERS ** (Klim18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klim18* »_nice dyno results!

the point, you missed it.


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh srrry, I am still a noob








k04 is the stage 3 upgrade right??


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Klim18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klim18* »_oh srrry, I am still a noob








k04 is the stage 3 upgrade right??

No a k04 is just slightly bigger than the stock turbo. A stage 3 upgrade would be like a GT28rs, GT2871R, GT3071R or 3076R so on and so forth.


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*

Actually, the S3 Ed 30 K04 has been reported to be almost equivalent to a gt28rs in the amount of air it flows. 
Stage 3 would be gt2071rs on up.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_

I just thought of something... Where did you dyno your car? 

When I was just x-filed I dynoed at a local shop. After, I went K04 all my dyno work has been done at AWE. Over the next few weeks there engineers will be adjusting the tune, and when they feel confident of the right whp/wtq ratio, a release will be made of my sheets. All I can say now is that it's effortlessly putting down low 300+whp. AWE wants to make sure the best product is put forward, and they care about the long run (engine longevity etc...) They def need a few more days tuning my whip, but I've been away working for the next 2 weeks, so hopefully I can get my car back to them soon?


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (panzer 2.3)*

I assume you are FWD, how does the car handle all that TQ? Id love to have 300 whp if its not too bad on the wheel spin. Im sure in 3rd and up it must feel like a beast. Hope they get all done soon cuz after Xmas I might go K04.
So OP, get that TBE in and tested yet?


_Modified by sTTeve at 6:45 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_I assume you are FWD, how does the car handle all that TQ? Id love to have 300 whp if its not too bad on the wheel spin. Im sure in 3rd and up it must feel like a beast. Hope they get all done soon cuz after Xmas I might go K04.

_Modified by sTTeve at 6:45 PM 11-20-2008_

The car handles great, and I feel control has increased with the K04. As you get used to the car, you just know how to drive it. Sometimes you just have to feather it a bit in the lower gears, but 3-6 it pulls like a angry mule







A upcoming clutch, and lsd should also help a bit?


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

I've sat in my mates AWE K04 with stock suspension but extra sticky tyres...you will be surprised by how good the mkv chasis is. 
1st/2nd gear obviously you need to moderate the throttle to stop wheel spin/hob etc, but once it picks up it goes...
I've got the VF RSS (DSG) kit on mine, but I've upgraded a lot of my suspension and don't feel the need for an lsd, even on the track, if you do the right suspension mods you will be fine.
For your ref, I've got the KW V3, H&R Sways, and Whiteline Anti Lift kit (aussie made). Took me over 6 months to get the right ride height, bounce and rebound tuned to suit daily drive and track use.
If anything I will suggest get steel braided brake lines, that will make you feel a lot more confident behind the car.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_I've sat in my mates AWE K04 with stock suspension but extra sticky tyres...you will be surprised by how good the mkv chasis is. 
1st/2nd gear obviously you need to moderate the throttle to stop wheel spin/hob etc, but once it picks up it goes...
I've got the VF RSS (DSG) kit on mine, but I've upgraded a lot of my suspension and don't feel the need for an lsd, even on the track, if you do the right suspension mods you will be fine.
For your ref, I've got the KW V3, H&R Sways, and Whiteline Anti Lift kit (aussie made). Took me over 6 months to get the right ride height, bounce and rebound tuned to suit daily drive and track use.
If anything I will suggest get steel braided brake lines, that will make you feel a lot more confident behind the car.

Yeah Lsd is still questionable







Does your mate still have the stock clutch set-up? My clutch seems to be holding up fine, but I hear you'll get better power to the ground with a aftermarket set-up ie.. southbend, spec I currently have a H&R cup kit that I like very much, I'm also thinking about investing in a rear sway set-up. I've been mesing around with tire psi, keeping the rears higher & the fronts lower which helps out a bit in traction (bfg g-force t/a kdw's)I love my set-up & feel the car came alive after the K04 conversion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

My mate is DSG as well, but with the way he drives, he will need the DSG upgrade clutch pack and lsd hahahhahah...I think the stock clutch set up should be replaced, as the pressure on it, it dependent by driver not by a computer. 
I'll definitely start working on your suspension...i'll go with these upgrades first:
1. VF mounts all 3 (made a huge difference)
2. H&R Sways - Front and Rear
3. Whiteline Anti Lift Kit
4. Coilovers (KW's/SACHS or Koni's)
If you get coilover your will feel the difference straightawat but it will put more stress on your other suspension conpoments as well. 
Get some lightweight rims too...my next set of upgrades are all wight related....looking at Braille battery for the car, Ray Voks racing rims, and getting some Recaro's.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_My mate is DSG as well, but with the way he drives, he will need the DSG upgrade clutch pack and lsd hahahhahah...I think the stock clutch set up should be replaced, as the pressure on it, it dependent by driver not by a computer. 
I'll definitely start working on your suspension...i'll go with these upgrades first:
1. VF mounts all 3 (made a huge difference)
2. H&R Sways - Front and Rear
3. Whiteline Anti Lift Kit
4. Coilovers (KW's/SACHS or Koni's)
If you get coilover your will feel the difference straightawat but it will put more stress on your other suspension conpoments as well. 
Get some lightweight rims too...my next set of upgrades are all wight related....looking at Braille battery for the car, Ray Voks racing rims, and getting some Recaro's.

Well I have the mounts already, gotta work on the rest though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like the cup kit, but do feel coilovers are needed down the road.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Get your sways...but I would say get front and rear, the fronts are a bit of a pain to put on where the lower suspension subframe has to come off, but it will reduce a lot of the body roll you might have now and also turn in better...definitely hsould get coilovers helps reduce the stress of your other suspension parts. Don't skimp on $$ for suspension, its just as important as looking after the motor.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey OP, have you had the chance to dyno the car?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

nah i dont get paid till the 1st. im flat broke, im getting ready to get out the Marines so trying to save w.e i can.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Hows the car running from your butt dyno? Do you feel a greater pick up down low from the 3000rpm range...
we did some tinkering on my mates AWE K04 with DSG in Aussie, and found that the stock dv, the Forge DV weren't strong enough for te K04 and that the VF DV from the RSS kit was the best DV. Probably would suggest you get the AWE DV if you can as well.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

he has the AWE DV i believe. Orlando, give me a call when you want to hit the dyno up.


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

I can't believe he still hasn't hit the dyno yet. How does the car feel now with the Tbe??


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think he needs to be too worried now, cause Im sure there has been a noticeable improvements with the new TBE going on...
but still interesting to see how much power that god awful custom tbe was costing him


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_
we did some tinkering on my mates AWE K04 with DSG in Aussie, and found that the stock dv, the Forge DV weren't strong enough for te K04 and that the VF DV from the RSS kit was the best DV. Probably would suggest you get the AWE DV if you can as well. 

I think you should call Forge, Last I remember talking to someone about their DV is that they may be able to get you a stronger spring for the valve that will make be able to hold the psi you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Hows the car running from your butt dyno? Do you feel a greater pick up down low from the 3000rpm range...
we did some tinkering on my mates AWE K04 with DSG in Aussie, and found that the stock dv, the Forge DV weren't strong enough for te K04 and that the VF DV from the RSS kit was the best DV. Probably would suggest you get the AWE DV if you can as well. 

Just out of curiousity, what about the AWE and VF dv's are stronger in regards to unexpected opening of the valve?
What about the ko4 kit is making the valves open when they shouldn't be?
Or by strong, do you mean the oem and forge dv are failing?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Soooooooo awb17x,
I think you owe it to the forum and the companies you named before to clear this up either way. 
You made a big stink about how you spent so much money and are not getting the results you expected, so are we left to assume that your silence indicates you were wrong in some way in your accusations and that your own failure to use the proper parts in conjuction with the turbo kit is to blame for your cars poor performance? You seem to have gone from enraged to very nonchalant in a pretty short amount of time.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Soooooooo awb17x,
I think you owe it to the forum and the companies you named before to clear this up either way. 
You made a big stink about how you spent so much money and are not getting the results you expected, so are we left to assume that your silence indicates you were wrong in some way in your accusations and that your own failure to use the proper parts in conjuction with the turbo kit is to blame for your cars poor performance? You seem to have gone from enraged to very nonchalant in a pretty short amount of time. 











_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_nah i dont get paid till the 1st. im flat broke, im getting ready to get out the Marines so trying to save w.e i can.


& he was late in ordering the exhaust because his wife was in the hospital . . . 
Give the guy a break.
Dave


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_









& he was late in ordering the exhaust because his wife was in the hospital . . . 
Give the guy a break.
Dave

Understanably so, but that was nearly two weeks ago, and no response to numerous peoples questions about how it feels with the new exhaust.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Understanably so, but that was nearly two weeks ago, and no response to numerous peoples questions about how it feels with the new exhaust. 

Yeah maybe he could throw us a bone with at least an answer to "how does it fell now"


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Yeah maybe he could throw us a bone with at least an answer to "how does it fell now"

He already answered it:

_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_i wont make that comment because last time i did i only made 209hp lol ill go get it dynoed at that same place


Dave


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Keith, 
The stock DV and Forge Dv are both spring based and we have found because of that chances of it failing, not closing completely under WOT can be quite high especially if a larger turbo+tune is used.
We subsequently tested with the VF DV and found that the car not only performed as required under WOT conditions but also is a much much stronger design overall.
We also tested with a GFB DV which has the same mechanical set up as the VF DV, but it also lacked the ability to hold boost under WOT like the stock dv and forge dv.
Not saying bad things about the stock or forge dv, but just a note for those looking at the k04 and larger turbos that the dv is a component that should not be overlooked when upgrading.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Hey Keith, 
The stock DV and Forge Dv are both spring based and we have found because of that chances of it failing, not closing completely under WOT can be quite high especially if a larger turbo+tune is used.
We subsequently tested with the VF DV and found that the car not only performed as required under WOT conditions but also is a much much stronger design overall.
We also tested with a GFB DV which has the same mechanical set up as the VF DV, but it also lacked the ability to hold boost under WOT like the stock dv and forge dv.
Not saying bad things about the stock or forge dv, but just a note for those looking at the k04 and larger turbos that the dv is a component that should not be overlooked when upgrading.

Thanks for the reply.
Can you clarify one bit for me?
"not closing completely under WOT"
and
"lacked the ability to hold boost under WOT like the stock dv and forge dv"
Does the above mean that you noticed both an issue with it sealing when closed and an issue with it being blown open by the boost pressure?


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Keith you should know what I'm talking about when I'm talking about the DV, your in the tuning business. 
I'm just a happy customer with the VF RSS kit in Australia on a DSG after switching from APR after experiencing fuel cuts, leaking APR TBE, poor customer service from your Australian rep after raising these issues.
You should know how a diverter works. To clarify the statements for you, by saying not closing. Issues with the Stock DV, Forge DV and GFB DV is that when you mash the throttle, the design of these DV's are not strong enough to be closed completely to allow all the boosted air into the inlet side, cause some of it to be rediverted or vented to the atmosphere, causing some loss in boost. 
What we noticed with the VF RSS DV when we installed it on my mates AWET K04 kit, we found that the it performed better as it was closed correctly and wasn't allowing any boost leaks.
Hope that makes it clearer for you


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

You did say "failing" though. Is it that, this is happening new out of the box for the other brands? Or that they become this way after use?


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Failing after use....probably the use of word failing was a poor selection.
Not suitable for bigger turbo applications is probably a better way to put it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

This would have had to be down to a defect. I can assure that a properly working and installed valve is more than up to the task of supporting a larger turbo. The size ( and therefor flow ) of any stock based 3 bolt valve would become an issue before the closing pressures would.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Hey Keith, 
The stock DV and Forge Dv are both spring based and we have found because of that chances of it failing, not closing completely under WOT can be quite high especially if a larger turbo+tune is used.
We subsequently tested with the VF DV and found that the car not only performed as required under WOT conditions but also is a much much stronger design overall.
We also tested with a GFB DV which has the same mechanical set up as the VF DV, but it also lacked the ability to hold boost under WOT like the stock dv and forge dv.
Not saying bad things about the stock or forge dv, but just a note for those looking at the k04 and larger turbos that the dv is a component that should not be overlooked when upgrading.

So you're saying that the VF and the AWE DVs don't use springs? 








All the DVs function by the principle of pressure equalization. The spring is simply there to help keep the DV closed as the pressure equalizes between the front and back of the valve. 
I could maybe see an argument why an aftermarket may handle increased pressures better than OEM, but comparing VF & AWE to forge . . . well the designs are all so similar that I doubt there's any difference. 
BTW, I'm assuming you're referring to the Forge 007, since their 2.0t specific valve won't fit on a k04 unless you do a S3 relocate and buy the S3 specific valve.
Dave


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Dave,
If you look at the designs of the VF one compared to the OEM or Forge, you will notice there is a difference in design.
The Forge unit is for the 06 GTI BWA...the one that has the spring and is a twist end style design etc etc etc. I have not seen the AWE DV in person so I will not comment on it.
Yes I do know all DV's have a spring to close the valve, but if you read correctly, I was saying the springs on the OEM and Forge design we found were not strong enough under certain conditions to hold the boost. I was trying to keep the post in a simple format so everyone can understand without getting into the technical side of things.
I'm not trying to criticise any company, just simply stating what we found when we were swapping DV's. Word of advice Dave, stop assuming


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

SO op any news yet?
Curious as I want to do this kit after Xmas. Hoping AWE might want to do one on a TT for a review and a discount. But will be looking after the holidays.


_Modified by sTTeve at 6:12 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## nico81 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_
we did some tinkering on my mates AWE K04 with DSG in Aussie, and found that the stock dv, the Forge DV weren't strong enough for te K04 and that the VF DV from the RSS kit was the best DV. Probably would suggest you get the AWE DV if you can as well. 

How much boost were you loosing at WOT?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_

BTW, I'm assuming you're referring to the Forge 007, since their 2.0t specific valve won't fit on a k04 unless you do a S3 relocate and buy the S3 specific valve.
Dave

Side question. Does the S3/ED30 use the same dv as the one mounted on an US k04. I know it is relocated but the dv itself, is it the same?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_SO op any news yet?
Curious as I want to do this kit after Xmas. Hoping AWE might want to do one on a TT for a review and a discount. But will be looking after the holidays.

_Modified by sTTeve at 6:12 PM 11-27-2008_


im going on the 6th.







Money has been tight for me so i been staying away from here or eles i buy more and more stuff. The bug


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

So other than being low on the HP does the car feel like it will rip some cars now that you couldnt rip before?


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

He was losing about 2 to 3 psi at WOT.
So in a K04 from 3000 to 4000rpm you could potentially be losing 2 to 3 psi and from 4000rpm to redline around 1 or psi.
From what I know the S3 K04 kit still uses the stock OEM DV and it is still a weak point in the system along with the PCV. If I were you I'll start looking at aftermarket products to fix those potential problems.
AWB17x just one more week


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_He was losing about 2 to 3 psi at WOT.
So in a K04 from 3000 to 4000rpm you could potentially be losing 2 to 3 psi and from 4000rpm to redline around 1 or psi.
From what I know the S3 K04 kit still uses the stock OEM DV and it is still a weak point in the system along with the PCV. If I were you I'll start looking at aftermarket products to fix those potential problems.
AWB17x just one more week









I already have a stg 2 BSh pcv fix. The dv on the 3/ed30 kit is not as prone to fail because it is not directly mounted on the turbo. Not as affected by heat and instant pressure when it closes.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Blown, I would still replace it with a better mechanical valve. 
I bet you $1000 USD that APR will be releasing a new DV solution for the Ed30/S3 K04 in the near future.


_Modified by aussievfrss at 3:31 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Hey Blown, I would still replace it with a better mechanical valve. 
I bet you $1000 USD that APR will be releasing a new DV solution for the Ed30/S3 K04 in the near future.

We have no intent to release a new DV at this point since we have not seen any alarming problems with the latest OEM revisions. The original B valve and some C valves were failing prematurely, but we cant say the same for the latest G valve.
I've had my G valve for close to 20k miles on my ED30 kit.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Arin,
Have you tried any other DV solutions to see if it yields any better? 
Just wondering why wouldn't you want to provide a more bulletproof solution to the DV to your customers? It is extra money to be earned on your end.
I remembered a while back you were asking about S3 cams have you found any more info? Just curious about it myself whether or not S3 cams or Schrick cas are the go.


_Modified by aussievfrss at 9:10 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

any updates on this? shopping the K04 scene at the moment...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (rukkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_any updates on this? shopping the K04 scene at the moment...









Honestly, I would not hold your breath on this. The original poster seems to have an axe to grind with us, and I honestly do not know why.
Here is a post he made on the golfmkV.com forum:

_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_ 
any parts i add i always do a dyno to back up my statement. AWE in my eyes is crap And i own a k04 threw them. Just like i told them over there anyone who is thinking about getting this crap k04 kit go head. But make sure you have every thing on point or eles they blame it on you. Just like they did on my car. and just like they have on there downpipe. and just like they have on there gauge. Thats all i got to say about that.
Im going to buy the Fuel kit and post numbers again just to prove to people that they are full of ****. Every day i wish i could burn my car due to how much money i have spent and how crapy AWE is


At this point, I'm not sure any of can trust numbers that awb17x may post in the future.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
any parts i add i always do a dyno to back up my statement. AWE in my eyes is crap And i own a k04 *threw* them. Just like i told them over there anyone who is thinking about getting this crap k04 kit go head. But make sure you have every thing on point or eles they blame it on you. Just like they did on my car. and just like they have on *there* downpipe. and just like they have on *there* gauge. Thats all i got to say about that.
Im going to buy the Fuel kit and post numbers again just to prove to people that they are full of ****. Every day i wish i could burn my car due to how much money i have spent and how crapy AWE is

lol unless he's posting drunk, like I sometimes do, he's not to bright anyways


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (majid)*

oh my


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Honestly, I would not hold your breath on this. The original poster seems to have an axe to grind with us, and I honestly do not know why.
Here is a post he made on the golfmkV.com forum:

At this point, I'm not sure any of can trust numbers that awb17x may post in the future.

Sad to hear there's so much hate in this world.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (rukkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_oh my 

I was kidding of course. Spelling aside awb17x just can't grasp how great the customer service he received really was. As an APR customer, chances are there will not be any AWE product on my car in the near future. I can still vouch for their outstanding customer service as I have watched this situation escalate. Fact is, he had an exhaust put on his car that wouldn't be an upgrade on a Cobalt. Somehow this is AWE's fault though. Makes a lot of sense to me


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (majid)*

Just goes to show that no matter what you do some people can't be made happy. I smell something fishy myself and have from the beginning. Funny how OP posted every hour and then just went away after getting the exhaust. First his wife is in the hospital and then he's broke. Cmon he had the $$ for the k04, that bankrupted him? It probably solved the problem and he had to save face.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_ I smell something fishy myself and have from the beginning. Funny how OP posted every hour and then just went away after getting the exhaust. It probably solved the problem and he had to save face. 


He went away on here yes....but now he is just blasting us on the other forum thinking we wouldn't see it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And just an FYI posts were made by him on 12/5 and 12/6 and 12/7 so it's not like it was long ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

To everyone else on this post thank you for your support, for understanding how a dyno works, for understanding how a crappy exhaust and other inferior parts can really cause problems, for understanding good customer service when you see it and for just paying attention. 
We value the communities feedback and opinions and have done so for over 17 years. We would not be around for as long as we have been if it wasn't for people like you and if we made crap as the OP has accused us of doing. 

AWE customer or not, we do appreciate all of you for your input.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Rich, I really hope all that talk doesn't backfire.... I really hope he doesn't go to dyno again and finds out that new exhaust did nothing for him. What you gonna do then? Poor guy did spend tons of money, your tuner did have his car and couldn't fix anything...what more do you want really? For the money he spent he could go stage 3, hell I would be mad too.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Rich, I really hope all that talk doesn't backfire.... I really hope he doesn't go to dyno again and finds out that new exhaust did nothing for him. What you gonna do then? Poor guy did spend tons of money, your tuner did have his car and couldn't fix anything...what more do you want really? For the money he spent he could go stage 3, hell I would be mad too.

Good point but what more could AWE have done? Could b exhaust or could be something else totally different. Until the OP posts some #'s we will never know the truth.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_Rich, I really hope all that talk doesn't backfire.... I really hope he doesn't go to dyno again and finds out that new exhaust did nothing for him. What you gonna do then? Poor guy did spend tons of money, your tuner did have his car and couldn't fix anything...what more do you want really? For the money he spent he could go stage 3, hell I would be mad too.

No need to fan the flames here



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:31 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

Yea, you could say that IF his car hasn't been at workshop of people that supply software for that kit and they couldn't find anything? Exhaust was the one to blame...if i was him i would just take exhaust off completely and run it again on the dyno so they could eliminate that possibility as well.
Gain over baseline? Then how about you start advertising your kits with GAIN numbers instead of final numbers and then maybe people can start following your logic.
People, please stop trash talking poor guy, companies are advertising how easy it is to install those kits and that it doesn't take a scientist and how power numbers are guaranteed etc. Obviously it does take a scientist sometimes and still you can't make advertised numbers.
"Good point but what more could AWE have done? "
What did AWE actually do?
It's wrong of him to trash talk a company as well, but when all said and done...in the end if i bought even that exhaust and i went to dyno again and found out that it doesn't make power it should and people that MADE software for that kit can't see anything wrong with the car...oh boy, somebody would probably see a lawsuit and stuff.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
Gain over baseline? Then how about you start advertising your kits with GAIN numbers instead of final numbers and then maybe people can start following your logic.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

hey guys, where can i get the cheapest k04 possible on my car. 
I want to play, but i can't pay.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_hey guys, where can i get the cheapest k04 possible on my car. 
I want to play, but i can't pay. 

AWE currently has a sale which includes the full fuel kit(S3 Injectors along with their HPFP) with the purchase of their K04 kit.


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_hey guys, where can i get the cheapest k04 possible on my car. 
I want to play, but i can't pay. 

http://www.goapr.com/raffle


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (majid)*

Most K04's are identical, they major diff is in the manifold, tune dv relocation, to say AWE made a bad K04 is nonsense







The op bought a AWE K04, because he liked the number's it was putting out. The OP began his K04 quest looking for the cheapest way to go K04, and is always looking for a freebee, I'll send you the links if you wish. Just because someone half-assed his car, don't take credit away from the tons of AWE K04 customer's that are very happy with their products. Look at all the 1.8t, audi & mkv K04 kits sold, and you won't hear many complaints. I myself made 320whp on my K04 with fueling, wtq was a little low, but that was due to wrong plugs & a leaky pcv. Those problems have since been corrected, and when my car come's back from the body shop I will re-dyno, and go on a independant for all the nay-sayers:


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

It is kinda funny he hasnt said much about its performance now. I think it did get better. Even if it doesnt get the numbers he thought the car pulls longer and harder and thats more important than hitting a higher HP number for a split second. Im sure his car is way faster now than it was before. He even said it pulls hard longer. And his HP numbers might have been low stock too, did he show a before mods dyno? He may have just had an under performing factory car and the gains from the K04 are probably right on.

Panzer does the car pull hard all the way to reline in all gears? And does it have better pickup when flooring it at 80+?


_Modified by sTTeve at 6:02 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_
Panzer does the car pull hard all the way to reline in all gears? And does it have better pickup when flooring it at 80+?

_Modified by sTTeve at 6:02 PM 12-9-2008_

Yes, first seems the same, but from second to six it pulls like a angry mule, before I never used 6th, but now it seems to have more continual power. I'm happy! I just gotta go in, and get re-tuned, since I made the adjustments. WTQ is still alittle off, but should be fixed now. I was using the wrong plugs.


_Modified by panzer 2.3 at 7:02 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

do you need new plugs cuz of the turbo or cuz of all the other stuff u have?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_do you need new plugs cuz of the turbo or cuz of all the other stuff u have?
No, I was using colder plugs, but my tune was designed for stock plug settings.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_It is kinda funny he hasnt said much about its performance now. I think it did get better. Even if it doesnt get the numbers he thought the car pulls longer and harder and thats more important than hitting a higher HP number for a split second. Im sure his car is way faster now than it was before. He even said it pulls hard longer. And his HP numbers might have been low stock too, did he show a before mods dyno? He may have just had an under performing factory car and the gains from the K04 are probably right on.

Panzer does the car pull hard all the way to reline in all gears? And does it have better pickup when flooring it at 80+?

_Modified by sTTeve at 6:02 PM 12-9-2008_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I dont post much in here because i always end up spending more money on my car. Everyday i think to my self why did i go with AWE. I hate my car i truly do. I havnt had time to go dyno my car because i have a new job and my hours are kinda jacked up right now which sucks. And im also getting out the marines in a few months so money is tight. If anyone would like to paypal me 40 bucks ill go dyno my car. Till Than Like i have been saying AWEk04 is trash and anyone who has pmed me asking for info about it i will tell them the same
Like i also said my turboback is a 3in Eurojet sounds alot better but just doesnt do it. Maybe one day if i had the balls i would burn this car and try to get some money back from the lost i have taken but o well. Ill just enjoy it and leave it at that. 
Side note. the AWE DV is very nice tho. Sounds almost stock


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_hey guys, where can i get the cheapest k04 possible on my car. 
I want to play, but i can't pay. 

If this was a shot at me. try again i think i have spent well over 6k in mods on my car. When i was looking for which k04 i wanted i should have guessed how much more awe was going to charge me. I would have been better off going VF, OR APR, or even eurojet ( havnt seen much info on there kit tho)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (awb17x)*









First: you purchased the kit through Exalt. We have not "charged you" for anything to date.
Second: you are the one who bought a faulty intake kit and smaller than stock TBE exhaust, not us. We did not "make" you purchase replacements for these inferior products. 
In my 18 years doing this, I am still amazed at what I am reading from you.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








First: you purchased the kit through Exalt. We have not "charged you" for anything to date.
Second: you are the one who bought a faulty intake kit and smaller than stock TBE exhaust, not us. We did not "make" you purchase replacements for these inferior products. 
In my 18 years doing this, I am still amazed at what I am reading from you.


Ok so my shop bought the kit and it was on my car... So they should be the ones to make a complaint when they dont drive the car? Is that what your saying?

As for the intake, Its sold buy many people on this site so if anyone eles who bought your kit and that intake, its what? F them?

And I told you yes my turboback was a bit ghetto, but i dont think im loseing over 30hp over it. Like i said ill go dyno my car and when im right i really wanna know what other excuse your going to use. Almost all the people i see running the AWE ko4 is from PA and got dynos on your dyno. 

Look there really isnt any point in me fighting about this anymore because i dont really care anymore, its not like im going to get any money back, But if help other people who might be getting this kit. Than my job is done. I have had a few pms from people asking me if it was really that bad and they wanted to buy it. Think how many other customers you dont have now because of 1 bad review. I offered to buy your turboback all i wanted was some kinda discount. Im even thinking about getting your Fueling kit as well just so i can show other people.
I have to go to work now. Ill check back up on this tomorrow.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

He went away on here yes....but now he is just blasting us on the other forum thinking we wouldn't see it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif And just an FYI posts were made by him on 12/5 and 12/6 and 12/7 so it's not like it was long ago.




I used to work in a office thats how i could post every hour. Now i work out in the field doing work ups for other marines getting ready to deploy again. Sorry If i cant post as much. Its more of a time thing than anything. The dyno i went to is about an hour drive from where i live.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Ok so my shop bought the kit and it was on my car... So they should be the ones to make a complaint when they dont drive the car? Is that what your saying?

The question is: why is it OUR fault when you can't drive the car due your installer's delays and a free examination by GIAC that revealed the inferior products that were causing all the problems. 
I *still* don't get why we are the target of all your hating. I understand why you are angry, but loading it all up on us is crazy! Realy, really crazy.

_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
As for the intake, Its sold buy many people on this site so if anyone eles who bought your kit and that intake, its what? F them?


Go back to the place you bought the intake from and get your money back. Why is this *our* responsibility? That is not how life works.

_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
And I told you yes my turboback was a bit ghetto, but i dont think im loseing over 30hp over it. Like i said ill go dyno my car and when im right i really wanna know what other excuse your going to use. Almost all the people i see running the AWE ko4 is from PA and got dynos on your dyno. 


Guess what: until you actually redyno it, you're making complete guesses and bad mouthing our product in the meantime. Get it?


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
Look there really isnt any point in me fighting about this anymore because i dont really care anymore, its not like im going to get any money back, But if help other people who might be getting this kit. Than my job is done. I have had a few pms from people asking me if it was really that bad and they wanted to buy it. Think how many other customers you dont have now because of 1 bad review. I offered to buy your turboback all i wanted was some kinda discount. Im even thinking about getting your Fueling kit as well just so i can show other people.
I have to go to work now. Ill check back up on this tomorrow.









Did you even try to get your money back from the intake and exhaust people? 
And we never declined giving you a discount on a TBE. You just jumped at a deal you got on a competitor product before we even got back to you.
What you are doing to us is like getting angry at the dentist when you pay for an examination and he tells you that you have a cavity. And then telling everyone else how bad of a dentist he is. 
This is really, really crazy.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Please trade that VW in, and buy a civic, you belong in that world


















_Modified by panzer 2.3 at 12:44 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_Please trade that VW in, and buy a civic, you belong in that world









_Modified by panzer 2.3 at 12:44 PM 12-10-2008_


'
lol ok fanboy lol and how much real money have you droped on your car other than what a gauge? maybe catback? lol









o wait i just checked your profile....

Location	pennsburg pa usa 

ding ding ding... your from PA lol i get it now










_Modified by awb17x at 5:04 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

I think OP, has just completely made an ass out of himself. I think his being fed bull**** from other people and possibility competitors in return for a deal on a competitor exhaust system. Why not get someone else like your wife to take the car to be dyno'd etc.
Just because people have brought a certain intake it doesn't mean it works better. I have yet to seen a dyno of a stock car and a car with the fujita intake showing gains. 
Its obviously this guy went into the upgrade path on the cheap and the only wise decision he has made was to buy the AWE kit and Eurojet exhaust.
He really should be asking for a refund for the Custom exhaust he had made and the intake. I believe he is on this war path against AWE, because they are active on the forums and his probably hoping that by bad mouthing, he will get some more freebies.
The only reason why he doesn't have enough money is because he had a ****ty custom made tbe and a non tested intake. You only have yourself to blame for the mistakes, no one else.
AWE, GIAC have done all they can to help solve your problem and they have done a brillant job. 
When I had problems with APR, there Australian dealer refused to acknowledge the problem or deal with it, and threatened me with a legal letter for talking about the problems I had with their product and wanted compensation on loss of business. 
So consider youself lucky!


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Just reading your last post mate (awb17x), your an absolute ass and idiot. And you just confirm what the rest of the world thinks of what Americans are like. Thank god your getting out of the military service, probably caused more damage than good.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Just reading your last post mate (awb17x), your an absolute ass and idiot. And you just confirm what the rest of the world thinks of what Americans are like. Thank god your getting out of the military service, probably caused more damage than good.


LoL your right im getting out because i got blown up the 2nd time i went to iraq. So I guess i did do more bad than good right? Please dont even go there because i take that very personal. 
o yeah no one has given me anything free just to let you know. No one has paid me or anything like that. Think what you want and blow your money the way you want, But dont say i didnt tell you so










_Modified by awb17x at 5:32 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Orlando,
You really did two active tours in Iraq?
I sincerely thank you for your service and sacrifice for our country. Shoot me an e-mail. I'm sure we can work something out for you on a fueling kit. I'll be back in the office tomorrow.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Orlando,
You really did two active tours in Iraq?
I sincerely thank you for your service and sacrifice for our country. Shoot me an e-mail. I'm sure we can work something out for you on a fueling kit. I'll be back in the office tomorrow.

Yes i did
Aug-March 06-07
March-July 08
not to mention my basedecals on my car. me being from CT and living in CA 
Ill be on tomorrow to hear back from you.








Like i said make fun of the car call me names but dont talk **** about Anyone who has gone over seas. 

_Modified by awb17x at 5:42 PM 12-10-2008_
























_Modified by awb17x at 5:44 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Thanks for your service! We really do appreciate it.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

See how AWE is helping you out, but you still go out on a limb to bad mouth them on another forum and telling everyone on another forum to go Eurojet who no doubt offered you a discounted TBE.
I think an apology is in order to AWE. They have respected you as a customer and they also respect you deeply as a vet of the Iraq war.
I really do hope you stop mouthing off a company that has and continues to help you out. 
I myself have served in the Airforce as a fighter pilot when I was 18 to 20 as part of being born in Taiwan, I know what its like to be in the military. 
Its your actions and the way you go about carrying yourself saying **** about another company that disgusts me. I simply repaid the favour to you so you know what it feels like for Todd and the rest of the crew at AWE when someone talks **** about them eventhough they have provided the best service to you.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_See how AWE is helping you out, but you still go out on a limb to bad mouth them on another forum and telling everyone on another forum to go Eurojet who no doubt offered you a discounted TBE.
I think an apology is in order to AWE. They have respected you as a customer and they also respect you deeply as a vet of the Iraq war.
I really do hope you stop mouthing off a company that has and continues to help you out. 
I myself have served in the Airforce as a fighter pilot when I was 18 to 20 as part of being born in Taiwan, I know what its like to be in the military. 
Its your actions and the way you go about carrying yourself saying **** about another company that disgusts me. I simply repaid the favour to you so you know what it feels like for Todd and the rest of the crew at AWE when someone talks **** about them eventhough they have provided the best service to you.

I didnt get anything discounted. from eurojet.. I was told by other members it was better than awe and cheaper so i went with that.
If i wanna talk sh*t about a company I dam well can. Why because A I have about 90% of there products and B If i feel like it i can. its that easy. People talk **** all the time about APR, EuroJet how many other companys. This isnt a small buy that i made. People say "O well you cant pay to play". Bull. I paid the money. I just didnt get what i thought i paid for. I would have returned it but than i would have to pay to get everything taken off. All I wanted was power. 

Maybe with the Fueling kit. Ill be more than happy. Like i said since my EAS is coming up its hard for me to keep droping money in my car and telling my wife "just one more part"

Th









Im done talking for tonight till i hear back from Todd. 

Thanks for everyone

















_Modified by awb17x at 8:30 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

After speaking to you on IM, you certainly have an attitude problem and I wish you the best of luck. As I said, I will pay for your dyno if you prove the AWE kit is producing less power. You have my email. Now its public on the forum that I will pay for your dyno if the power figures are low, you know I'm not talking ****.
Best of luck and hope your attitude problem changes.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (awb17x)*











_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 9:19 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

whats ur point


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
lol ok fanboy lol and how much real money have you droped on your car other than what a gauge? maybe catback? lol








o wait i just checked your profile....
Location	pennsburg pa usa 
ding ding ding... your from PA lol i get it now


First and foremost, Orlando thank you for your service and sacrafice for our country, we all truly appreciate what you have done. 
Ok everyone else lets keep things cool ok? This has been very informative to the community and let's not let tempers flare and get the thread locked, we all want to see the outcome of the dynos etc.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll be good from now on. I told the OP, I respected his service. I myself served from 1993-98 as a USN Gunner's mate GMG3 (SW), my father, grandfather are all combat vets. My close friend was med-dicharged from the corps, after the battle of fallujah where he lost 100% hearing in the left ear & 80% in the right, and currently my little brother is in taji. I even tried to re-up, but was told I had to much ink to get back in







My point being I understand what service means, and for the good of everyone, I hope we can get the OP's car up to standards. Any chance of coming back east to get it worked on in-house?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Just reading your last post mate (awb17x), your an absolute ass and idiot. And you just confirm what the rest of the world thinks of what Americans are like. Thank god your getting out of the military service, probably caused more damage than good.

Very uncool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_If i wanna talk sh*t about a company I dam well can. Why because A I have about 90% of there products and B If i feel like it i can. its that easy. People talk **** all the time about APR, EuroJet how many other companys.

This is still your attitude after all of the help AWE has offered when your issues stemmed from your own less-than-well-engineered-product-purchase-choices?
Typical Vortex. Very sad.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (jeremy_matrix)*

Orlando,
Unless I missed it, I did not see an e-mail from you. 
I don't have your address on file here or I would send you one.


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've been following this thread since day one and it's been quite the roller coaster ride!
I was wanting to get the AWE k04 kit for awhile, but my finances have changed and I decided to go a different route. I'm just going to go "stage 2" and get some good performance mods so i can kick some subaru ass at autocross. This is the only negative thread i've seen on the AWE kit anywhere. Considering all the things that have happened it hasn't swayed my decision about going with AWE - If I had the money and the means I'd get the AWE kit. but, paying off my car and buying a house are higher on the list.








Todd; I sent an email out yesterday to AWE with a shipping question on an exhaust. just an FYI.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Orlando,
Unless I missed it, I did not see an e-mail from you. 
I don't have your address on file here or I would send you one.


I thought i was going to get a pm from you ... ill send you a email now


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

true that, dont let one bad apple make up your mind about us. 21 yr vet here with a couple of combat tours too, like most soldiers in the service now, and I wouldnt even think about comparing my attitude to his. Some just dont get how to deal with people.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

damn, how old are you people... it's like turtle forum lol


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_true that, dont let one bad apple make up your mind about us. 21 yr vet here with a couple of combat tours too, like most soldiers in the service now, and I wouldnt even think about comparing my attitude to his. Some just dont get how to deal with people.

I love how everyone automatically is a vet now and spent X amount of time in blah blah blah. anyways there really isnt any need to keep talking since todd and I are talking threw email. 

Mid next month we will have dynos of AWE Fuel kit on my car


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
I love how everyone automatically is a vet now and spent X amount of time in blah blah blah. anyways there really isnt any need to keep talking since todd and I are talking threw email. 

Mid next month we will have dynos of AWE Fuel kit on my car

Will this be on 91 or 93 oct?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_
I love how everyone automatically is a vet now and spent X amount of time in blah blah blah. anyways there really isnt any need to keep talking since todd and I are talking threw email. 

Mid next month we will have dynos of AWE Fuel kit on my car

Orlando is a good guy, people get caught up in this internet BS and some really bad assumptions are made. 
Fig, you better call me when you get ready to do another dyno, I want to be there for the one time when you actually get a smile on your face when you see the results!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_
Will this be on 91 or 93 oct?

91, we're Socal peeps... wish we had 93 though...


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_
91, we're Socal peeps... wish we had 93 though...









Oh, I guess I won't take all the 93 oct for granted around here, some stores even sell 94. I wonder how much the diff is in dyno #'s. Also, do you know what plugs the op is running. I made the mistake at first using ngk colder plugs, which hurt my numbers.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_
Orlando is a good guy, people get caught up in this internet BS and some really bad assumptions are made. 
Fig, you better call me when you get ready to do another dyno, I want to be there for the one time when you actually get a smile on your face when you see the results!


yo mike.. pm me your number i got a new phone ill call you for sure


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Thats was my point, you think you have done something that no else has done but thousands have actually done it. Plenty have been there and done that, others points are that you are making an arse out of yourself and I dont want others from different countries thinking all americans are like that. I can tell from how you are dealing with this issue that you probably did the same while in the service when things didnt go your way. You have to learn how to deal with problems without attacking so much. We all wish your car gets its HP but we just dont like all the bashing you have done.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_Thats was my point, you think you have done something that no else has done but thousands have actually done it. Plenty have been there and done that, others points are that you are making an arse out of yourself and I dont want others from different countries thinking all americans are like that. I can tell from how you are dealing with this issue that you probably did the same while in the service when things didnt go your way. You have to learn how to deal with problems without attacking so much. We all wish your car gets its HP but we just dont like all the bashing you have done.

You can tell by internet posts how he handles problems while he's serving in the military? Come on man, I handle things 100000% differently on these forums than in my professional life... you sound like a fool.
And no, i wouldn't tell someone through company email that they're a fool... but guess what... on the forums, i feel totally comfortable!!








You don't have to like the way he handles himself on line, but taking pot shots at his professional life and military service is out of line and uncalled for.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_Thats was my point, you think you have done something that no else has done but thousands have actually done it. Plenty have been there and done that, others points are that you are making an arse out of yourself and I dont want others from different countries thinking all americans are like that. I can tell from how you are dealing with this issue that you probably did the same while in the service when things didnt go your way. You have to learn how to deal with problems without attacking so much. We all wish your car gets its HP but we just dont like all the bashing you have done.

Ok well I can see you might not be able to understand why im so pissed off. After looking at your mods you havnt really spent much money on your car. Put your self in my shoes after blowing so much money and not getting what you thought you paid for. Im going tonight with a buddie to get my car dynoed and we will see before and after of the fuel kit.

If you dont like the way i deal with my self than why keep coming back here to read about it? The way i deal with my self at work.. 
Do you know anything about the marines? You want something done and it doesnt get done right what do you do? let it go? Look like i said if you dont like the way i deal with my self online just dont come back.

As of right now Todd and I are talking threw email. Only New post will be dyno sheets

**dyno shop closed today at noon







** i got an appt tomorrow at 2pm


_Modified by awb17x at 5:56 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*

didnt take shots at his career just his actions and trust me how you act on here is how you will act out there at times too. One thing that I have learned over the years of supervising soldiers and just people in general; whiners whine and his 12 page rant here shows that. He took a situation where he is 99% at fault and complained to no ends. Trust me soldiers in the military will tell someone where to stick it cuz they know they wont get kicked out for it and will still have a job, I still see it today as an instructor teaching soldiers, they say whats on their minds and pay the consequences for it later. Now we all understand he just didnt rant here he went to other forums too to rant.


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

I really hope your numbers are better as I too am looking at this kit. I personally think that even if you dont hit the max HP numbers you want that you still have a strong pulling car that pulls longer and holds boost longer, meaning a much faster car. Max HP numbers are only for a sec and its the steady holding boost numbers that matter the most. I want a kit that will still pull hard in the upper rpms and MPH, as our cars pull good at the start. Again hope your dyno comes out good, did you get the new TBE on yet? Does it feel stronger?


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_didnt take shots at his career just his actions and trust me how you act on here is how you will act out there at times too. One thing that I have learned over the years of supervising soldiers and just people in general; whiners whine and his 12 page rant here shows that. He took a situation where he is 99% at fault and complained to no ends. Trust me soldiers in the military will tell someone where to stick it cuz they know they wont get kicked out for it and will still have a job, I still see it today as an instructor teaching soldiers, they say whats on their minds and pay the consequences for it later. Now we all understand he just didnt rant here he went to other forums too to rant.


1. Im not a soldier. Im a Marine so please get that right. ( i wont go in the whole branch fight but just please stop calling me a dam soldier)
2. Your post are really just worthless now because i said it about 2 times now there shouldnt be any reason why anyone is still posting till i come back with dyno sheets. Since Todd and I are dealing with this now. Its just pointless















and yes i got a eurojet turboback. Im calling around 280ish hp after install but i pray im wrong


_Modified by awb17x at 6:02 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (awb17x)*

well if you dont get the numbers you think you should then try another tuner company and see how that goes.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (sTTeve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sTTeve* »_well if you dont get the numbers you think you should then try another tuner company and see how that goes.


Im Very happy with GIAC and all the guys over there.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (awb17x)*

Im sorry im too lazy to read this whole thing! Wth happened? i got to pg5 nd couldnt read anymore...did u get it taken care of? I wanna get this kit!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_Im sorry im too lazy to read this whole thing! Wth happened? i got to pg5 nd couldnt read anymore...did u get it taken care of? I wanna get this kit!

His update:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465554


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd be pissed if those were my K04 #'s


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i see this thread and then i see that thread where the XXX "hardware kits" are on sale... no fuelling upgrade and they are saying 325hp... i would like to see that... then again I am skeptical about anything that company produces... at least the k04 is an OEM part...


----------

